# Thread Closed



## agent2421

ON THE CLOCK: * THREAD CLOSED*
ON DECK: 
IN THE HOLE: 

In the System: 

St.Louis (Danavan) *Missed Pick* GO
Boston (Downie Did It) *2nd Team* (AVAILABLE) GO
Dallas (Ivey) GO
Atlanta (sebster03) GO 

*NOTE: This thread will be closed at the end of this round and I'll make a part 2 and will ask a Mod to close it when we're done LA's first pick.*

NHL Commissioner: *Agent2421*
Senior Adviser: *angelo25*
Management Specialist: *cantwell7*
Director of Player Personnel: *TBLbrifri*


*LISTS*

ANAHEIM-COLORADO: *cantwell7*

COLUMBUS-MONTREAL: *Agent2421*

NASHVILLE-PITTSBURGH: *Angelo25*

SANJOSE-WASHINGTON: *TBLbrifri*


[
*RULES*
1. This draft is for all active NHL players.
2. Salary Cap is *$56.7 million*
3. Time limit for picks is 4 hours with breaks between 2AM till 10:00 AM EASTERN TIME EVERYDAY. 
4. Please do not comment in the draft thread, use the other thread.
5. Trading picks is allowed upon approval.
*When submitting a trade, you can just send it to me. You may have unequal trades for picks, it's the General Managers responsibility at the end of the day for how many picks he/she has.
6. This draft will be 25 rounds long.
7. Cap Hit's from June 16th on. Using NHLnumbers
8. Please message the poster picking after you to keep this draft at a steady pace. (If caught not PMing the next person after you, you will be penalized 10 spots on your following pick!!!!!!!)
9. There will be a 2 round entry draft.
10. With 25 players and 2 prospects, you will be only able to dress 20 players. With the 5 guys remaining, they will be in your so called farm team. Prospects will NEED TO BE SIGNED before they are inserted into your lineup. The amount signed will be discussed between myself and the other managers. 
11. Any FAs that are drafted will have a cap hit determined by myself as well as the other managers SECRETLY. You will have to negotiate the contract with us. We will accept a contract's cap hit once it meets or goes over the quota that we've set.
12. Of the 27 guys you will be drafting (2 prospects) 20 will be placed into your line up with 7 guys in the farm. You will select the 7 farm players. The 2 highest cap within those 5 farm players WILL STILL count against the $56.7 million cap.


**AUTO RULES
If you are AUTOed without a list in the 1ST ROUND, you will automatically be replaced by a new GM in the waiting list, and he gets another 6 hours for the draft. (Therefore, the AUTO is for GM change)
Subsequent rounds (2nd and after) will allow only 2 AUTO PICKS MAX without a list. After that, a new GM in the waiting list will be replacing you, and he gets your players, and another 6 hours for the draft.

If you know you cannot make the 6 hour limit, Please submit a list to all three organizers...when you know you can't make it on your draft.

**Hints to make a LIST.
If you know you are borderline or can't make a draft pick here's a hint for you.
Lets say there are 4 picks before yours.
Make a list of 5, therefore if the 4 picks ahead of you picked players you wanted, you will still be able to draft a player you want.

So if there are 12 picks before yours, then make a list of 13. 



TEAM
|
GM

Anaheim|Sensational Spezza
Atlanta|SonicY (sebster03) *Until SonicY Returns*
Boston|Downie Did It (AVAILABLE)
Buffalo|stupendousman
Calgary|franchise player
Carolina|Modo (AVAILABLE) 
Chicago|sebster03
Colorado|NOTENOUGHBREWER
Columbus|Modo
Dallas|Ivey71 
Detroit|cantwell7
Edmonton|Sensational Spezza (AVAILABLE)
Florida|Matthias4Prez
Los Angeles|Kesler Kills Kommies
Minnesota|Chocolate Skittles
Montreal|ASSAF HABS AWISS
Nashville|MartyG77
New Jersey|robbiezyg 
NY Islanders|Downie Did It
NY Rangers|angelo25 
Ottawa|Agent 2421
Philadelphia|Wild 4 Hockey
Phoenix|ESY16
Pittsburgh|angelo25
San Jose|bloody_hell18
St. Louis|*AVAILABLE* 
Tampa Bay|TBLbrifri
Toronto|myszkiewiczd
Vancouver|Smapti7
Washington|*AVAILABLE* 

DRAFT ORDER:
#1: Los Angeles
#2: Chicago 
#3: Phoenix 
#4: Ottawa
#5: Minnesota
#6: Atlanta
#7: Philadelphia 
#8: Detroit
#9: Dallas
#10: San Jose
#11: Tampa Bay
#12: Montreal
#13: New Jersey
#14: Boston
#15: Toronto
#16: Pittsburgh
#17: Anaheim
#18: Columbus
#19: Nashville
#20: Carolina
#21: New York Rangers
#22: Florida
#23: New York Islanders
#24: Washington
#25: Colorado
#26: St. Louis
#27: Edmonton
#28: Vancouver 
#29: Calgary
#30: Buffalo

The draft order will be determined by a very reliable source 
(NHL 08 ) I will post the draft order after all 30 slots are taken so no one gets an advantage.

ROUND 1-3 (PM me for mistakes please, trades are confusing ):


PICK|TEAM|PLAYER|PICK|TEAM|PLAYER|PICK|TEAM|PLAYER
1|Los Angeles|Sidney Crosby |31|Buffalo|Jonathon Toews |61| Los Angeles| Alexei Kovalev 

2|Chicago| Dany Heatley* |32|Calgary|J.S Giguere |62|Chicago| Mats Sundin

3|Detroit| Martin Brodeur |33|Vancouver|Rick Nash | 63|NYR(NSH,PHX)|Andrei Markov

4|Ottawa|Alexander Ovechkin |34|TAM (NYR)(EDM)|Marty Turco|64|NYR (TBL)(OTT)|Daniel Sedin

5|Minnesota|Jarome Iginla |35|St.Louis|Paul Stastny |65|Minnesota|Niklas Backstrom

6|Atlanta|Evgeni Malkin |36|Colorado|Patrick Kane |66|Atlanta|Marc Savard

7|Philadelphia|Vincent Lecavalier|37|Washington|Nicklas Backstrom |67|Philadelphia|Daniel Briere

8|Pittsburgh|Niklas Lidstrom|38|New York Islanders|Jay Bouwmeester |68|PHO(Det,PIT)|Ryan Suter 

9|Dallas|Ryan Miller |39|Florida|Zach Parise |69|DET(DAL)|Brendan Morrow

10|San Jose|Roberto Luongo |40|Montreal(NYR)|Patrice Bergeron |70|San Jose|Sergi Gonchar

11|Tampa Bay|Henrik Zetterberg |41|Carolina|Mike Green |71|OTT(TB)|Mike Ribeiro 
12|New York Rangers|Dion Phaneuf |42|PHX (NSH)|Olie Jokinen |72|NSH(NYR)| Jeff Carter
13|New Jersey|Ryan Getzlaf* | 43|Columbus| Rick DiPietro |73|New Jersey|Thomas Vanek

14|Boston|Eric Staal* |44|Anaheim |Pascal Leclaire |74|Boston| Andrei Kostitsyn

15|Toronto|Pavel Datsyuk* |45|DAL(DET,PIT)|Brian Campbell|75|Toronto|Jordan Staal 

16|Pittsburgh|Joe Thornton |46|Toronto | Dan Cleary|76|Detroit|Brad Boyes

17|Anaheim|Zdeno Chara |47|Boston|Jason Pominville |77|Anaheim|Dustin Brown
18|Columbus|Jason Spezza |48|VAN(NJ)| Shea Weber |78|Columbus|Martin St.Louis

19|Nashville|Henrik Lundqvist |49|Montreal| Brian Rafalski |79|PHX (NSH)|Ales Hemsky

20|Carolina|Chris Pronger |50|NSH (NYR,TBL) |Erik Johnson|80|Carolina|Sam Gagner
21|Montreal|Ilya Kovalchuk |51|San Jose| Scott Gomez |80| TAM(NYR,MON)|Brad Richards

22|Florida|Marian Hossa |52|DET(DAL) | Brent Burns |82|Florida|Peter Mueller 

23|New York Islanders|Mike Richards|53| PHO(DET)| Ilya Bryzgalov |83|New York Islanders|Brent Seabrook

24|Washington|Evgeni Nabokov |54|Philadelphia|Shane Doan* |84|Washington|Dan Boyle

25|Colorado|Daniel Alfredsson |55|Atlanta |Tomas Vokoun|85|Colorado|Alexander Semin
26|St.Louis|Miikka Kiprusoff |56|Minnesota |Alex Tanguay* |86|St.Louis|Nathan Horton
27|Edmonton|Carey Price |57|Ottawa| Chris Osgood |87|NYR(EDM)| Scott Niedermayer
28|New Jersey|Anze Kopitar |58|NYR(NSH,PHX)| Corey Perry |88|Vancouver|Sergei Zubov
29|Calgary|Marian Gaborik |59|Chicago| Wade Redden |89|Calgary| Kimmo Timonen
30|Buffalo|Marc-Andre Fleury |60|Los Angeles | Tomas Kaberle |90|Buffalo| Duncan Keith



ROUND 4-6:


PICK|TEAM|PLAYER|PICK|TEAM|PLAYER|PICK|TEAM|PLAYER
91|Buffalo|Niklas Kronwall |121|Los Angeles | Christobal Huet | 151|Buffalo| Drew Stafford 
92|Calgary| Derek Roy |122|Chicago |Kari Lehtonen |152|Calgary|Saku Koivu
93|NJ(VAN)|Chris Phillips |123|Phoenix |Kristian Huselius| 153|Vancouver|Vesa Toskala 
94|NYR(EDM)|Ryan Whitney |124|NSH(NYR,TBL,OTT)|Robyn Regehr |154|Edmonton|Petr Sykora 
95|St.Louis|Braydon Coburn |125|Minnesota |Shawn Horcroff|155|St.Louis|Chris Drury 
96|Colorado|Patrick Sharp |126|Atlanta| Daymond Langkow |156|Colorado|Derick Brassard
97|Washington| Tomas Plekanec |127|PIT(PHI) |Antoine Vermette |157|Washington|Teemu Selanne 
98|New York Islanders|Simone Gagne |128|PHO(DET) | Jonathon Cheechoo |158|CHI(NYI)|Keith Ballard
99|Florida |Nikolai Zherdev |129|DET(DAL)| Patrick O'Sullivan |159|Florida|Justin Williams 
100|EDM(NYR)|Patrick Marleau |130|San Jose | Kyle Turris |160| TAM (NYR)|Paul Ranger 
101|DAL(CAR)|Cam Ward |131|Tampa Bay | Lubomir Visnovsky | 161|Carolina|Max Pacioretty
102|NYR(NAS)|Henrik Sedin |132|Montreal| Mike Komisarek |162|PHX (NSH)|Matthew Carle 
103|Columbus|Andrej Mezaros |133|New Jersey| Mark Streit |163|Columbus|Martin Erat 
104|Anaheim|Joni Pitkanen |134|Boston| Tom Gilbert |164|Anaheim|Joe Sakic
105|Pittsburgh|Jack Johnson |135|Toronto | Markus Naslund |165|PHI(PIT)|Matt Niskanen
106|Toronto|Milan Michalek |136|Pittsburgh| Christopher Higgins |166|Toronto|Mike Smith
107|Boston|Alexander Frolov |137|Anaheim | Andew Cogliano |167|Boston|Tim Thomas*
108|VAN(NJ)|Pierre-Marc Bouchard |138|Columbus| John-Michael Liles |168|New Jersey|Milan Lucic 
109|Montreal|Ryan Smyth |139|Nashville| Joffrey Lupul |169|Montreal|Erik Cole
110|OTT(TB)|Tobias Enstrom |140|OTT(CAR)| Joseph Corvo |170|Tampa Bay|Phil Kessel 
111|San Jose|Jason Arnott |141|EDM(NYR)| Francois Beauchemin |171|San Jose|Dennis Wideman 
112|DET(DAL)| Johan Franzen |142|Florida|Jose Theodore | 172|Dallas|Scott Hartnell 
113|Pittsburg(DET)|Martin Biron |143|New York Islanders| Alex Edler |173|Detroit|Radim Vrbata
114|DET(CAR,DAL,PHI)|Marek Zidlicky |144|Washington| Ed Jovanovski |174|DAL(PHI)|David Krejci
115|Atlanta|Paul Martin |145|Colorado| Wojtek Wolski |175|Atlanta|Ron Hainsey
116|Minnesota|Michael Cammalleri |146|St.Louis| Dan Hamhuis |176|Minnesota|Brett Clark 
117|Ottawa|J.P Dumont |147|Edmonton| Mattais Ohlund |177|Ottawa|Andy McDonald 
118|NSH (PHX)|Marc Staal |148|Vancouver| Mike Fisher |178|DET(PHO)|Paul Mara
119|Chicago|Brian Gionta |149|Calgary|Sergei Kostitsyn |179|Chicago|Martin Gerber 
120|Los Angeles|Vaclav Prospal |150|Buffalo|Mikko Koivu |180|Los Angeles|Willie Mitchell 


ROUND 7-9:


PICK|TEAM|PLAYER|PICK|TEAM|PLAYER|PICK|TEAM|PLAYER

181|Los Angeles| R.J. Umberger |211|Buffalo|Fedor Tyutin| 241|Los Angeles|Rostislav Klesla 
182|NYI(CHI)|Rob Brind'Amour |212|Calgary|Filip Kuba |242|Chicago| Jussi Jokinen
183|Phoenix|Andrew Brunette |213|Vancouver|Loui Eriksson |243|NSH(PHX)|Marc-Edouard Vlasic
184|Ottawa|Micheal Rozsival |214|Edmonton|Nikolai Kulemin |244|Ottawa|Robert Nilsson 
185|Minnesota|Pavel Kubina |215|St.Louis | Craig Rivet | 245|Minnesota|Lee Stempniak
186|Atlanta|Marco Sturm |216|Colorado|TJ Oshie| 246|Atlanta|Ales Kotalik 
187|Philadelphia|Ryan Kesler |217|Washington|Jakub Voracek |247|DAL(PHI)|Chuck Kobasew 
188|PHO(DET)|Nik Antropov |218|CHI(NYI)| Anton Volchenkov |248|Detroit|James van Riemsdyk
189|Dallas|Marek Svatos |219|Florida| Karl Alzner |249|Dallas|Jack Skille 
190|San Jose|Patrick Elias |220|New York Rangers |Martin Havlat |250|San Jose|Cameron Barker 
191|Tampa Bay|Kristopher Letang |221|Carolina| Jarett Stoll |251|ANA(CBJ)(TAM)|Pascal Dupuis 
192|Montreal|Jamie Langenbrunner |222|Nashville| Kyle Okposo |252|Montreal|Kim Johnsson 
193|New Jersey|Josh Harding |223|Columbus|Devin Setoguchi |253|VAN(NJD)|Brad Stuart 
194|Boston|Alexander Steen |224|TAM(CBJ)(ANA)| Brandon Dubinsky |254|Boston|Matt Cullen
195|Toronto|sean avery |225|Pittsburgh| Dustin Byfuglien |255|Toronto|Matheiu Schneider
196|PHI(PIT)|Valtteri Filppula |226|Toronto| Micheal Ryder | 256|PHI(PIT)|Chris Campoli 
197|Anaheim|Brian Rolston |227|Boston | Brendan Morrison | 257|CBJ(ANA)|Phillipe Boucher
198|ANA(CBJ)|Kevin Bieska |228|VAN(NJD) | Travis Zajac | 258|TAM(CBJ)|Claude Giroux 
199|Nashville|Paul Kariya |229|Montreal| Matthew Lombardi |259|PHX(NSH)|Tomas Holmstrom
200|Carolina|Dan Ellis |230|CBJ(TAM)| Dustin Penner |260|DAL(CAR)|Steve Mason
201|New York Rangers|Pavol Demitra |231|San Jose|Bobby Ryan | 261|New York Rangers|Steve Bernier 
202|Florida|Johnny Oduya |232|Dallas | Bryan Little | 262|Florida|Patrick Berglund 
203|New York Islanders|Milan Hejduk |233|Detroit| James Sheppard |263|New York Islanders|Brooks Laich
204|Washington|Ray Whitney |234|PIT(PHI)| Martin Hanzal | 264|Washington|Bryan McCabe*
205|Colorado|Joe Pavelski |235|Atlanta | Jochen Hecht | 265|Colorado|Tuukka Rask
206|St.Louis|Ryan Malone |236|Minnesota | Zbynek Michalek | 266|St.Louis|Stephen Weiss
207|Edmonton|Miroslav Satan |237|Ottawa| David Booth |267|NYR(EDM)|Mason Raymond 
208|Vancouver|Nick Schultz |238|Phoenix| Daniel Carcillo |268|NJD(VAN)|Sergei Samsonov
209|Calgary|Toni Lydman |239|Chicago|Alex Radulov |269|Calgary|David Legwand
210|Buffalo|Chris Kunitz |240|Los Angeles |Cory Stillman |270|Buffalo|Christian Ehrhoff

ROUND 10-12:


PICK|TEAM|PLAYER|PICK|TEAM|PLAYER|PICK|TEAM|PLAYER

271|Buffalo|David Perron |301|Los Angeles |Byran Allen | 331|Buffalo| Torrey Mitchell
272|Calgary| Sheldon Souray |302|Chicago| Matt Stajan |332|Calgary|Brian Boyle
273|Vancouver|David Backes |303|Phoenix|Jonathan Bernier |333|NJD(VAN)|Taylor Pyatt 
274|Edmonton| Cory Schneider |304|Ottawa|Ville Koistinen |334|Edmonton|Petri Kontiola 
275|St. Louis|Sami Salo |305|Minnesota| Todd Bertuzzi | 335|St.Louis|Kieth Tkachuk 
276|Colorado|T.J Hensick |306|Atlanta |Alexei Ponikarovsky| 336|Colorado|Benoit Pouliot 
277|Washington|Mike Modano |307|Philadelphia| Maxim Afinogenov |337|Washington|Janne Pesonen 
278|New York Islanders|Mike Knuble |308|Detroit |Scottie Upshall |338|New York Islanders|John Madden
279|Florida|Shawn Matthias |309|Dallas|Fabian Brunnstrom |339|Florida|Michael Frolik 
280|New York Rangers|Daniel Girardi |310|San Jose| Nigel Dawes |340|New York Rangers|Victor Kozlov 
281|Carolina|Trent Hunter |311|CBJ(TAM)|Patrick Eaves |341|NSH(CAR)|Kyle Brodziak 
282|PHO(NAS)|Randy Jones |312|Montreal| Shane O'Brien |342|PHX(NSH)|Marc-Andre Bergeron 
283|Columbus|Brooks Orpik |313|New Jersey| Michael Nylander |343|ANA(CLB)|Patric Hornqvist 
284|CBJ(ANA)|Steven Reinprecht |314|Boston| Antti Miettinen |344|TAM(ANA)|Chris Neil
285|Pittsburgh|Derek Morris |315|Toronto| Olaf Kolzig |345|Pittsburgh|David Bolland
286|Toronto|Brian Lee |316|Pittsburgh|Tomas Fleischmann |346|Toronto|Anton Stralman 
287|Boston|Jeff Finger |317|CAR(ANA)(CBJ)(TAM)(CBJ) (ANA)|Paul Gaustad | 347|Boston|Colby Armstrong
288|New Jersey|Guilaume Latendress |318|TAM(CBJ)|Andrew Ladd| 348|New Jersey|Adrian Aucoin 
289|Montreal|Mathieu Garon |319|Nashville| Roman Hamrlik |349|Montreal|Kurtis Foster
290|Tampa Bay|Tuomo Ruutu |320|NSH(CAR)|Jason Williams|350|ANA(TAM)|Eric Belanger
291|San Jose|Jason Blake |321|New York Rangers | Daniel Paille | 351|San Jose|Thomas Hickey 
292|Dallas|Kevin Shattenkirk |322|Florida| Gilbert Brule* |352|Dallas|Vernon Fiddler* 
293|Detroit|Ondrej Pavelec |323|New York Islanders| Rob Blake |353|ANA(DET)|Nick Foligno 
294|Pittsburgh|Jonathan Ericsson |324|Washington| Ruslan Fedotenko* | 354|Philadelphia|Keith Yandle
295|Atlanta|Trevor Daley |325|Colorado | Jiri Tlusty | 355|Atlanta|Todd White*
296|Minnesota|Tim Connolly |326|St. Louis| Niklas Hagman | 356|Minnesota|Stephane Robidas 
297|Ottawa|Mike Comrie |327|Edmonton| Eric Perrin |357|Ottawa|Curtis Glencross
298|NAS(PHO)|Jiri Hudler |328|Vancouver| Rostislav Olesz |358|NSH(PHX)|Kris Russell
299|Chicago|Jeff Halpern |329|Calgary| Erik Christensen |359|Chicago|Jaroslav Halak
300|Los Angeles|Ryan Clowe |330|Buffalo| Jimmy Howard |360|Los Angeles|Alexander burrows 

ROUND 13-15:


PICK|TEAM|PLAYER|PICK|TEAM|PLAYER|PICK|TEAM|PLAYER

361|Los Angeles|Samuel Pahlsson|391|Buffalo|Oscar Moller| 421|Los Angeles|Jannik Hansen 
362|Chicago |George Laraque |392|Calgary|Mikael Backlund|422|Chicago|Steve Montador
363|Phoenix|Tyler Arnason |393|Vancouver|Teddy Purcell|423|Phoenix|Kyle Wellwood 
364|Ottawa|David Clarkson |394|Edmonton|Eric Fehr |424|Ottawa|Maxime Talbot 
365|Minnesota |Christoph Schubert |395|St.Louis|Zachery Stortini|425|Minnesota|Peter Schaefer 
366|Atlanta |Darcy Tucker |396|Colorado | Jordan Leopold | 426|Atlanta|Kent Huskins 
367|Philadelphia|Clarke MacArthur |397|Washington|Aaron Voros |427|Philadelphia|Daniel Winnik 
368|Detroit|Jared Boll |398|New York Islanders|Al Montoya |428|Detroit|Chris Thorburn
369|Dallas |Dan Fritsche |399|Florida|Cody Fransen|429|Dallas|Brian Smolinski 
370|San Jose |Danius Zubrus |400|MTL(NYR)|Tim Gleason|430|San Jose|Adam Burish 
371|ANA(TAM)|Mikael Samuelsson |401|CAR|Richard Park|431|ANA(TAM)|Jordin Tootoo 
372|Montreal |RAFFI TORRES |402|PHO(NSH)|Tyler Kennedy|432|NYR(MTL)|Brian Pothier 
373|New Jersey |Doug Weight |403|Columbus|Ladislav Smid |433|New Jersey|Fernando Pisani
374|Boston|Andreas Lilja |404|Anaheim|Tom Preissing|434|Boston|Steve Downie
375|Toronto |Kevin Porter |405|Pittsburgh|Michele Ouellet |435|Toronto|Chad Larose*
376|Pittsburgh |Jere Lehtinen |406|Toronto|Manny Malhotra| 436|Pittsburgh| Mark Recchi
377|TAM(ANA)|Andrej Sekera |407|Boston|Jeffrey Hamilton*| 437|TAM(ANA)|Blake Comeau
378|Columbus|Enver Lisin |408|New Jersey|Ryan Jones| 438|Columbus|Raitis Ivanans 
379|Nashville|Petr Prucha |409|Montreal|Dustin Boyd*|439|Nashville|Sami Lepisto
380|NSH(CAR)|Cody Mcleod |410|Tampa Bay|Scott Walker|440|Carolina|Sean Bergenheim*
381|New York Rangers|Jaroslav Spacek |411|San Jose |Vyacheslav Kozlov| 441|EDM(NYR)|Jarrko Ruutu 
382|Florida |Peter Harrold |412|Dallas |Brett Lebda|442|Florida|Ville Leino 
383|New York Islanders|Craig Conroy* |413|Detroit|Matt Lashoff|443|New York Islanders|Ryan Parent
384|Washington |Michael Peca* |414|Philadelphia|Sergei Fedorov| 444|Washington|Mike Grier
385|Colorado |Jeremy Roenick* |415|Atlanta |Jamal Mayers| 445|Colorado|Dennis Seidenberg*
386|St. Louis |Brett McLean |416|Minnesota|Chris Kelly| 446|St. Louis|James Wisniewski 
387|Edmonton|Brian Elliott |417|Ottawa|Tom Poti|447|Edmonton|Jakub Kindl
388|NJD(VAN) |Peter Budaj |418|NSH(PHO)|Alexei Cherepanov|448|Vancouver|Shaon Morrison
389|Calgary|Alex Goligoski |419|Chicago |Hal Gill|449|Calgary|Ryan O' Byrne 
390|Buffalo|Riley Cote |420|Los Angeles|Lukas Krajieck|450|Buffalo|Ian Laperriere

ROUND 16-18:


PICK|TEAM|PLAYER|PICK|TEAM|PLAYER|PICK|TEAM|PLAYER

451|Buffalo|Brandon Sutter |481|Los Angeles|Matt Pettinger| 511|Buffalo|Taylor Chorney 
452|Calgary|George Parros |482|Chicago|Maxim Lapierre|512|Calgary|Ben Maxwell
453|CHI(VAN)|Angelo Esposito |483|Phoenix|Ryan Carter|513|Vancouver|Blake Wheeler 
454|Edmonton|Peter Regin |484|Ottawa |Rene Bourque|514|Edmonton|Trevor Lewis 
455|St. Louis|Stephane Veilleux |485|MTL(MIN) |Nathan Paetsch| 515|St.Louis|Dean McAmmond 
456|Colorado|Anders Eriksson |486|Atlanta|Josh Gorges| 516|Colorado|Lars Eller 
457|Washington|Marcel Goc |487|Philadelphia|Rob Schremp|517|Washington|Gary Roberts 
458|New York Islanders|Steve Eminger |488|Detroit|Ryan McDonagh|518|New York Islanders|Glen Metropolit 
459|Florida|Bob Sanguinetti |489|Dallas |Zach Hamill|519|Florida|Andrew Hutchinson 
460|New York Rangers|Tomas Kopecky |490|San Jose |Derek Armstrong|520|New York Rangers|Ruslan Salei 
461|Carolina|Kyle Calder |491|PHI(TBL) |Jeff Petry|521|Carolina|Wade Belak 
462|Nashville|Nicklas Bergfors |492|Montreal|Darren Helm|522|Nashville|Leland Irving 
463|Columbus|Chris Clark |493|New Jersey |Steve Ott|523|Columbus|Tobias Stephan 
464|Anaheim|Niklas Hjalmarsson |494|Boston |Marty Reasoner|524|Anaheim|Nathan Gerbe
465|Pittsburgh|Robert Lang |495|Toronto |Ryan Johnson|525|Pittsburgh|Michael Grabner
466|Toronto|Drayson Bowman |496|Pittsburgh |Mark Stuart| 526|Toronto|Troy Brouwer 
467|Boston|Mark Eaton |497|Anaheim |Jiri Novotny| 527|Boston|Radek Martinek
468|New Jersey|Logan Couture |498|Columbus |Matt Greene| 528|New Jersey|Ivan Vishnevskiy 
469|Montreal|Michal Handzus |499|Nashville |Antti Pihlstrom|529|MIN(MTL)|Kamil Kreps
470|Tampa Bay|Pekka Rinne |500|Carolina |Petteri Nokelainen|530|Tampa Bay|David Jones
471|San Jose|Denis Grebeshkov |501|New York Rangers |Fredrik Modin| 531|San Jose|Andrew Ference
472|Dallas| Jeff Tambellini |502|Florida |Per Ledin|532|Dallas| 
473|Detroit|Kyle Chipchura |503|New York Islanders |Arron Asham|533|Detroit|Steve Sullivan
474|TBL(PHI)|Alex Picard |504|Washington |Rob Niedermayer| 534|Philadelphia|Ryan Shannon 
475|Atlanta|Jeff Schultz |505|Colorado | Eric Brewer| 535|Atlanta|
476|Minnesota|Henrik Tallinder |506|St. Louis |Andy Hilbert| 536|Minnesota|Erik Ersberg 
477|Ottawa|Ryan Callahan |507|Edmonton|Gregory Campbell|537|Ottawa|Barrett Jackman
478|Phoenix|Mikhail Grabovski |508|Vancouver |Chris Mason|538|Phoenix|
479|VAN(CHI)|Jay McClement |509|Calgary |Riley Nash|539|VAN(CHI)|Ty Wishart 
480|Los Angeles|Matt Cooke |510|Buffalo|Peter Forsberg| 540|Los Angeles|Cory Sarich

ROUND 19-21:


PICK|TEAM|PLAYER|PICK|TEAM|PLAYER|PICK|TEAM|PLAYER

541|Los Angeles| |571|Buffalo || 601|Los Angeles| 
542|Chicago | |572|Calgary ||602|Chicago|
543|Phoenix| |573|Vancouver ||603|Phoenix| 
544|Ottawa| |574|Edmonton ||604|Ottawa| 
545|MTL(MIN) | |575|St.Louis || 605|Minnesota| 
546|Atlanta | |576|Colorado || 606|Atlanta| 
547|TBL(PHI)| |577|Washington ||607|Philadelphia| 
548|Detroit| |578|New York Islanders | |608|Detroit|
549|Dallas | |579|Florida ||609|Dallas| 
550|San Jose | |580|New York Rangers ||610|San Jose| 
551|PHI(TBL)| |581|Carolina ||611|PHI(TBL)| 
552|Montreal | |582|Nashville ||612|Montreal| 
553|New Jersey | |583|Columbus ||613|New Jersey| 
554|Boston| |584|Anaheim ||614|Boston|
555|Toronto | |585|Pittsburgh ||615|Toronto|
556|Pittsburgh | |586|Toronto || 616|Pittsburgh| 
557|Anaheim| |587|Boston || 617|Anaheim|
558|Columbus| |588|New Jersey || 618|Columbus| 
559|Nashville| |589|Montreal ||619|Nashville|
560|Nashville(CAR) | |590|Tampa Bay ||620|Carolina|
561|New York Rangers| |591|San Jose || 621|New York Rangers| 
562|Florida | |592|Dallas ||622|Florida| 
563|New York Islanders| |593|Detroit ||623|New York Islanders|
564|Washington | |594|TBL(PHI) || 624|Washington|
565|Colorado | |595|Atlanta || 625|Colorado|
566|St. Louis | |596|Minnesota || 626|St. Louis| 
567|Edmonton| |597|Ottawa ||627|Edmonton|
568|Vancouver | |598|Phoenix ||628|Vancouver|
569|Calgary| |599|Chicago ||629|Calgary| 
570|Buffalo| |600|Los Angeles ||630|Buffalo|



Entry Draft Rounds 1&2 



PICK|TEAM|PLAYER|PICK|TEAM|PLAYER|
1|Toronto| |31|Car(NSH)
2|Chicago| |32|Minnesota
3|Atlanta| |33|Columbus
4|Colorado| |34|San Jose 
5|Pittsburgh||35|Montreal
6|Florida| |36|New York Islanders
7|DAL(PHI)||37|CAR(DAL)
8|Calgary| |38|Anaheim
9|NJD(VAN)| |39|Boston
10|Los Angeles||40|Washington
11|Edmonton| |41|New Jersey
12|CBJ(TBL)||42|CAR(DET) 
13|Buffalo| | 43|Phoenix
14|St. Louis| |44|New York Rangers 
15|Carolina| |45|CAR(OTT)
16|Ottawa| |46|OTT(CAR)
17|EDM(NYR)||47|St. Louis
18|Phoenix | |48|Buffalo
19|CAR(DET)| |49|OTT(TBL)
20|New Jersey| |50|NYR(EDM)
21|Washington| |51|Los Angeles
22|Boston| |52|Vancouver 
23|TBL(ANA)||53|Calgary
24|Dallas||54|TBL(PHI)
25|New York Islanders||55|Florida
26|CAR(MON)||56|Pittsburgh 
27|San Jose||57|Colorado
28|ANA(TBL)(CBJ)||58|Atlanta
29|Minnesota||59|Chicago
30|Car(NSH)| |60|Toronto 

Trades:




Detroit: Pittsburgh's 1st Round Draft Pick (#16) (conditional) *if certain player is available),Pittsburgh's 3rd Round Draft Pick
Pittsburgh: Detroit's 1st Round Draft Pick (#8),Detroit's 4th Round Draft Pick

Click to expand...






Detroit: Phoenix Pick #3, #178
Phoenix: Detroit Pick #16* (Zetterberg/Datsyuk factor - conditional pick),Detroit Pick # 53
(If Pick #16 is traded then)
-Detroit Pick #68*,Detroit Pick #128*,Detroit Pick#188*
* = Picks are conditional

Click to expand...






Montreal:1st Round Draft Pick #21, 2nd Round Draft Pick, 14th Round Draft Pick

NY Rangers:1st Round Draft Pick #12, 3rd Round Draft Pick, 15th Round Draft Pick

Click to expand...






New Jersey: 28th overall, Van's 4th rd, Van's 1rd entry, and Van's 2nd rd entry

Vancouver: Getzlaf, NJ's 2nd, NJ's 4th, and NJ's 17th

Click to expand...






Oilers: Phaneuf, 100, 141

Rangers: pick 34, 87, 94

Click to expand...






Ottawa: 71st, 110th and 2nd round entry draft pick

Tampa: 64th, 124th

Click to expand...






Detroit: 52, 69, 112, 129

Dallas: 45, future considerations (player to be named later)

Click to expand...






Tampa: 34, 81, 160

New York: 50, 64, 124

Click to expand...






Phoenix: 42, 79, 162, 282

Nashville: 58, 63, 118, 298

Click to expand...






Nashville: 50,72 and 124

New York Rangers: 58, 63 and 102*

Click to expand...






Dallas: 101, 260

Carolina: 114, 2nd Round Prospect

Click to expand...






Dallas: Shane Doan, 114, 174, 247, 1st Prospect

Philadelphia: Ryan Miller

Click to expand...






Detroit: 114

Carolina: 2nd Round Prospect

Click to expand...






Philadelphia receives 165 196 and 256

Pittsburgh receives 127, 234, and 294

Click to expand...






Carolina: 2nd Round Prospect

Ottawa: pick 140

Click to expand...






New York Islanders: Lehtonen, 182

Chicago: 158,218

Click to expand...






New Jersey: Vesa Toskala, 9th rounder, 12th rounder and 13th rounder

Vancouver: Milan Lucic, Josh Harding, 8th rounder and 9th rounder

Click to expand...






Columbus: Joe Sakic (conditional) 8th rounder

Anaheim: Kevin Bieska, 12 rounder 

Condition: Should Joe Sakic retire this offseason, Columbus will receive Andrew Cogliano in place of Sakic.

Click to expand...






Columbus: pick 230 pick 251 pick 311

Tampa Bay: pick 224 pick 258 pick 317

Click to expand...






Tampa Bay: St.Louis, pick 318 and the 28th overall entry draft pick

Columbus: Kessel, pick 317 and the 11th overall entry draft pick

Click to expand...






Phoenix: #259, #342 and # 402

Nashville: #243, #358 and # 418

Click to expand...






Columbus: Andrew Cogliano, Kevin Bieksa, Brian Rolston, Pick 257, Pick 284

Anaheim: Jason Spezza, Martin Erat, Andrej Meszaros, Pick 251, Pick 317 and future considerations

Click to expand...






Edmonton: Scott Niedermayer, Martin Havlat, 15th round pick and 1st round prospect pick (17th overall)

New York Rangers: Carey Price, Petr Sykora, pick 267, and 2nd round prospect pick (50th overall)

Click to expand...






Carolina: entry draft picks #30, #31, Robyn Regehr 

Nashville: 320, 560, 380,

Click to expand...






Carolina: Andrew Cogliano, Dustin Penner, John-Michael Liles

Columbus: Mike Green, Jaret Stoll, Trent Hunter

Click to expand...






Carolina: Andrew Cogliano, Chris Pronger, 14th Round Draft Pick

Toronto: Markus Naslund, Micheal Ryder, Jordan Staal, future considerations

Click to expand...






Montreal: Sam Gagner, Robyn Regher, Dustin Penner. Max Pacioretty

Carolina: Ryan Smyth, Brian Rafalski, Matt Lombardi, 1st Round entry draft pick

Click to expand...






Detroit: Brian Rafalski

Carolina: Ondrej Pavelec, 1st Round entry draft pick, 1st Round 2011 entry draft pick

Click to expand...






Anaheim: Pick 353, 2nd round entry draft pick 09 

Detroit: Pick 317

Click to expand...






Anaheim: pick 350, pick 371, pick 431, and 28 entry draft pick

Tampa Bay: pick 344, pick 377, pick 437, and 23th entry draft pick

Click to expand...






Detroit: Scott Gomez, Conditional 2011 1st Round entry draft pick (O'sullivan Signing)

San Jose: Patrick O'Sullivan,Chris Thorburn

Click to expand...






Philadelphia: Martin St.Louis, picks 491, 551, 581

Tampa Bay: Valtteri Filppula, picks 474, 547, 564 and 54th overall entry draft pick

Click to expand...






Minnesota: Erik Cole, Mike Komisarek, Pick 529

Montreal: Alex Tanguay, Pick 485, Pick 545

Click to expand...



Chicago: pick 453

Vancouver: Pick 479 and pick 539 




GM Info

Pittsburgh fires General Manager Cantwell7
General Manager Angelo25 has not signed a contract extension with Detroit and has stepped down as the GM

Pittsburgh hires General Manager Angelo25
Detroit hires General Manger Cantwell7

Philadelphia Flyers General Manager curtisinpa has been fired.
Philadelphia hires General Manger Wild 4 Hockey

San Jose Sharks General Manager JackieMoon Resigns
San Jose Sharks hire bloody_hell18 

Chicago Blackhawks General Manager AlexOvechkin resigns 
Chicago Blackhawks hire General Manager sebster03

Edmonton Oilers General Manager Teamcanada has been fired.

Toronto Maple Leafs General Manager Newfieleafsfan has been fired.
Toronto Maple Leafs hire General Manager TavaresToLeafsNation
Toronto Maple Leafs General Manager TavaresToLeafsNation has been fired.
Toronto Maple Leafs hire General Manager Myszkiewiczd. 

Carolina General Manager Macdonald13 has been fired
Carolina Hurricanes hire General Manager jeffrey995
Carolina Hurricanes General Manager jeffrey995 has been fired
Carolina Hurricanes hire General Manager The Price Is Right

New Jersey's General Manager Black Belt Jones has been fired
New Jersey Devils hire General Manager robbiezyg

Boston Bruins General Manager Unstoppable has resigned 

St.Louis Blues General Manager Danavan has resigned

Click to expand...






WARNINGS


Phoenix Coyotes General Manager ESY16 has been given a warning for not making his draft selection on time and has been fined $1 Million for changing the league's selection.

Anaheim Ducks General Manager Sensational Spezza has been given 2 warnings for not making his draft selection on time.

Florida Panthers General Manager Mathias4Prez has been given 3  warnings for not making his draft selection on time.

Atlanta Thrashers General Manager SonicY has been given 2 warnings for not making his draft selection on time.

Minnesota Wild General Manager Chocolate Skittles has been given a warning for not making his selection on time.

Washington Capitals General Manager Matt Trick has been given 2 warnings for not making his selection on time and has been charged $1 million for changing the league's decision.

St.Louis General Manager Danavan has been given 3 warnings and has been fined $1 Million for not making his selection on time. 

Calgary General Manager Franchise Player has been given a warning for not making his selection on time.

Dallas Stars General Manager Ivey has been given a warning for not making his selection on time.

New York Islanders General Manager Downie Did It has been given a warning for not making his selection on time.

Colorado Avalanche's General Manager NotEnoughBrewer has been given 3 warnings for not making his selection on time.

Carolina Hurricane's General Manager The Price Is Right has been given a warning for not making his selection on time.

Toronto Maple Leaf's General Manager TavaresToLeafsNation has been given 3 warnings for not making his selection on time.

Montreal Canadiens General Manager Assaf Habs Awiss has been given a warning and has been fined $1 million for not making his selection on time and changing the league's decision.

Buffalo Sabres General Manager Stupendousman has been given a warning for not making his selection on time.

Click to expand...


NOTE:

1. This is a keeper league for the next couple of years

2. You may asked to be fired and can be hired into another team which has a slot available in the upcoming years. (For example, say we're in year 3, and I'm tired of being Ottawa, i can get fired and if someone else is fired say for Minnesota, I can get hired to that team and it will be my new team)

3. Time Limit has been reduced to 4 Hours! (Starting Tomorrow)

4. Just to make sure, when starting to pick the players for our clubs, make sure the players are in the NHL, and not other leagues. So for example, you cannot pick Jaromir Jagr.


5. Drafting

If you miss making your selection the first round the consequences are:

a) $1 Million dollar fine and warning (for some people fine will be added later on)
b) MUST make 2nd and 3rd Selection
c) 3 Strikes and your out, if you cannot make selections within the first 10 rounds.
d) The * beside the player's name means the player was selected randomly.

6. Player Salary/Years

The Player's salary is determined by what he is being paid in the 08/09 season. Whatever contract that player has is the amount of years they are in your organization for (unless trade, buyout etc)

7. Playoffs 

Theres 16 teams (8 east and 8 west) which currently lead in standings (for our pool, example)

East

1. Ottawa 
2. New York Rangers 
3. Pittsburgh 
4. Boston 
5. Atlanta 
6. Montreal 
7. Toronto 
8. Tampa Bay 

West

1. Detroit 
2. Dallas 
3. St.Louis 
4. San Jose 
5. Anaheim 
6. Los Angeles 
7. Chicago 
8. Nashville 

So out of this, the president trophy is awarded to Detroit since his team has the most points however they all make the playoffs.*


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

damn, nevermind


----------



## agent2421

Sorry KKK (lol) .. Vancouver is already taken by Smapti7, you'll have to choose a different team. Others have posted teams already in the chat thread


----------



## Velociraptor

Shotty the Bruins


----------



## teegale

I'll take Chi-town


----------



## Angelo25

i'll take detroit.. update please


----------



## agent2421

oops I updated in the other one but 4got here, it's updated now


----------



## Angelo25

thanks bro.. hopefully this thing picks up!


----------



## agent2421

I know!, hopefully more people join, it'll be funner during the season when we have rankings and standings and everything. I think by playoffs time, the 16 teams (8 east/8 west) will still compete and the other 14 are eliminated. Then the 16 teams compete against each other, no elimination rounds though unless all your players are out or something.


----------



## Teamcanada

Hey I would be willing to be Edmonton...


----------



## Saturated Fats

I'll take the reins for Atlanta


----------



## It Kills Me

I'll take Minnesota.


----------



## Red Dragon

Ill take San Jose


----------



## stupendousman

I'd be interested in heading up Buffalo


----------



## Lundell4Prez

ill take florida


----------



## agent2421

Guys, *The Draft is starting in 30 Minutes!* Anyone who hasn't join, join now. 

It's 4:07 EST right now, the draft order will be put up at 4:30


----------



## agent2421

The Draft has officially started!


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Yee Haw


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

LA is hesitate to select Sidney Crosby.


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys btw please post rosters in the roster thread.


----------



## agent2421

K guys so since the Chicago GM didn't make his pick, whenever he gets on he has to PM me with who he wants. The Draft will continue though, Ovechkin is still available.


Official: Chicago GM Has been fined $1 Million!


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

agent2421 said:


> K guys so since the Chicago GM didn't make his pick, whenever he gets on he has to PM me with who he wants. The Draft will continue though, Ovechkin is still available.
> 
> 
> Official: Chicago GM Has been fined $1 Million!



I think thats the problem though, if you fine that team and kicked him out, no one will wants to claim this team.


----------



## agent2421

I never kicked him out, I just gave him a warning.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

*The Detroit Redwings are pleased to select :*




*
Martin Brodeur*


----------



## agent2421

The Senators Organization is proud to select








*ALEXANDER OVECHKIN*


He is exactly what our team is looking for, we are proud to have him and will build around his leadership.


----------



## It Kills Me

Minnesota Wild take RWer, Jarome Iginla.


----------



## Saturated Fats

The Atlanta Thrashers are thrilled to select, from Magnitogorsk Russia, *forward Evgeni Malkin*


----------



## agent2421

The Chicago Blackhawks are proud to select *DANY HEATLEY*







*NOTE:* 

The GM has taken to long and the draft must go on, He won't be fired just warned. The way I chose the player was very random

I went to random.org and to list randomizer, then I copied the top 30 players in stats on nhl.com and clicked randomize. The first player after randomizing was Dany Heatley and is the pick the Blackhawks will receive.


----------



## teegale

Sorry, I didnt think this draft would start so soon. I have to drop out, not enough time, sorry.


----------



## 7th Player

There is a mistake in the MTL-NY trade...

MTL GETS 1st, 2nd and 14th
NY GETS 1st, 3rd and 15th


----------



## curtisinpa

Philadelphia chooses Vincent Lecavalier


----------



## Angelo25

Pittsburgh is proud to select the best defenseman in the league 

D Niklas Lidstrom


----------



## agent2421

Sorry for being late guys, but don't worry I got the next 3 done 







The Dallas Stars are proud to select *RYAN MILLER* (via-list)


----------



## agent2421

The San Jose Sharks are proud to select: *ROBERTO LUONGO* (Via-List)


----------



## TBLbrian

is proud to select with its first round pick, *Henrik Zetterberg* and would also like to announce him as our Alternate captain.


----------



## Angelo25

New York Rangers would love to select Franchise Defenseman Dion Phaneuf


----------



## agent2421

The New Jersey Devils are proud to select: *Ryan Getzlaf* (randomizer)






The Devils have been fined $1 Million for not selecting on time.


----------



## agent2421

The Boston Bruins are proud to select: *Eric Staal* (Via-Randomizer)








The Bruins organization have been fined $1 Million for not making there selection on time. They have also been given a warning.


----------



## agent2421

The Toronto Maple Leafs are proud to select *PAVEL DATSYUK* (Via-Randomizer)






The Toronto GM has been fined $1 Million for not making his selection and will get a warning.


----------



## ESY16

agent2421 said:


> The Toronto Maple Leafs are proud to select *PAVEL DATSYUK* (Via-Randomizer)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Toronto GM has been fined $1 Million for not making his selection and will get a warning.




Son of a...stupid randomizer just made my trade with Pittsburgh really complicated. Surely Toronto would rather have Joe Thornton


----------



## agent2421

haha wow, I know this isn't the chat but I saw the your post and was like W T F, then i saw the trades and lol this is what the randomizer does. The only reason I use it is that it doesn't give an advantage to any team, they either get lucky or ****ed, (like the guy who got Doan). Bad break though.. I'm sure you'll find some way to get past it though


----------



## newfieleafsfan29

pavel datsyuk is up for a trade would require and late 1st a superstar(malkin or someone like that)and a 2nd
and agent2421 i couldent make my pick cause it was night time in newfoundland


----------



## Velociraptor

agent2421 said:


> The Boston Bruins are proud to select: *Eric Staal* (Via-Randomizer)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bruins organization have been fined $1 Million for not making there selection on time. They have also been given a warning.




Nobody PM'ed me, I want to change to Joe Thornton.


----------



## Angelo25

ok. i own that 16th overall pick now.. why is phoenix still up and i was never pm'd... seriously ppl.. cmon! im going to talk to agent and cantwell and sort this thing out... argghh..


----------



## agent2421

hey yeah sorry, I can't always be on the comp, I'll change it now.


----------



## Angelo25

Pittsburgh Penguins are proud to select Franchise Centre 

_JOE THORNTON _


----------



## Hale The Villain

The Anaheim Ducks are proud to select with the 17th pick, 6-7 defenseman Zdeno Chara


----------



## MartyG77

The Blue Jackets Colombus are proud to select with the 18th overall pick franchise center Jason Spezza.


----------



## MartyG77

The Nashville Predators are proud to select, with the 19th overall pick, a top goaltender in Henrik Lundqvist.


----------



## Velociraptor

Staals fine thanks,.


----------



## agent2421

Thanks for understanding


----------



## Smapti7

*TRADE*:

*To *- Ryan Getzlaf, 2nd, 4th, 17th

*To *- 1st, 4th, 1st(entry draft), 2nd(entry draft)


----------



## agent2421

The Carolina Hurricanes are proud to select *Chris Pronger* (Via-List)








Note: my bad, he gave me a list a little late, for two people but Pronger was his first.


----------



## 7th Player

HABS select LW ILYA KOVALCHUK


----------



## agent2421

The Florida Panthers are proud to welcome *Marian Hossa* as the first member of our organization. (VIA-LIST)


----------



## Ghost of Downie*

The Islanders are happy to select the one, the only, the Cannon: Mike Richards.


----------



## agent2421

The Washington Capitals are proud to select *Evgeni Nabokov* (Via-List)


----------



## NOTENOUGHJTCGOALS

Even though we absolutely hate this guy from when he used to have clownlike Ronald MacDonald hair, Avalanche proudly select Daniel Alfredsson.


----------



## Teamcanada

The Rangers and Oilers have made a deal:

The Oilers acquire:
Phaneuf, 100, 141

to the Rangers for:
34, 87, 94


----------



## Angelo25

Teamcanada said:


> The Rangers and Oilers have made a deal:
> 
> The Oilers acquire:
> Phaneuf, 100, 141
> 
> to the Rangers for:
> 34, 87, 94




DONE DEAL


----------



## Black Belt Jones

Smapti7 said:


> *TRADE*:
> 
> *To *- Ryan Getzlaf, 2nd, 4th, 17th
> 
> *To *- 1st, 4th, 1st(entry draft), 2nd(entry draft)





confirmed


----------



## TBLbrian

*Trade*

to Ott:
71st, 110th and 2nd round entry draft pick

to Tampa:
64th, 124th


----------



## agent2421

Confirmed!!!


----------



## It Kills Me

The St. Louis take G, Miikka Kiprusoff.


----------



## ChemiseBleuHonnete

Chocolate Skittles said:


> The Calgary Flames take G, Miikka Kiprusoff.




hey, I'm the Flames' GM and it's not my turn yet...

BTW, you're St.Louis.


----------



## It Kills Me

franchise player said:


> hey, I'm the Flames' GM and it's not my turn yet...
> 
> BTW, you're St.Louis.




Haha my bad. I just woke up.. 

I took Iginla and Kipper, I might as well be the Flames.


----------



## ChemiseBleuHonnete

Chocolate Skittles said:


> Haha my bad. I just woke up..
> 
> I took Iginla and Kipper, I might as well be the Flames.




too bad we can't trade team's names...


----------



## Angelo25

franchise player said:


> too bad we can't trade team's names...




haha yeah you can.. check out the trade between cantwell and i.. he had overpay but it could be accomplished!


----------



## agent2421

The Edmonton Oilers are proud to select a young but tremendous goaltender into our organization. We have selected future star *Carey Price* (Via-List)


----------



## Black Belt Jones

New Jersey selects C Anze Kopitar


----------



## ChemiseBleuHonnete

Calgary selects Marian Gaborik


----------



## stupendousman

The Buffalo Sabres are proud to select their two future cornerstones of this franchise.

With their first pick, they'd like to take G Marc-Andre Fleury






And with their second selection, the Sabres are pleased to select C Jonathan Toews


----------



## agent2421

There is a trade to announce:

Dallas trades: 

Pick # 52
Pick #69
Pick # 112
Pick #129

To Detroit For:

Pick #45
And A Player to be named later *future considerations*


----------



## ChemiseBleuHonnete

Calgary selects J-S Giguere


----------



## Angelo25

NEW YORK RANGERS would love to move down from their pick 34th.. listening to the best offers.. deadline is 1 pm pacific time


----------



## Smapti7

The *Vancouver Canucks* select LW *Rick Nash*







At this time Vancouver would like to welcome C *Ryan Getzlaf*, acquired earlier in a trade


----------



## TBLbrian

*Trade:*




gets: 34,81, 160

New York gets: 50, 64, 124


----------



## Angelo25

TBLbrifri said:


> *Trade:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gets: 34,81, 160
> 
> New York gets: 50, 64, 124




confirmed and approved.. TBLbrifri.. it was a pleasure dealing with you. Your turn to pick bro


----------



## TBLbrian

is pleased to select Marty Turco


----------



## agent2421

The St. Louis Blues are proud to welcome Paul Stastny to our organization (Via-List)


----------



## agent2421

The Colorado Avalanche are proud to select Patrick Kane into our organization. (Via-List)


----------



## matt trick

Washington is pleased to welcome Niklas Backstrom back to our organization.


----------



## Ghost of Downie*

The Islanders select Jay Bouwmeester.


----------



## Lundell4Prez

Florida Selects Zach Parise


----------



## 7th Player

HABS select C Patrice Bergeron


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Carolina Selects : Mike Green


----------



## Angelo25

agent2421 said:


> There is a trade to announce:
> 
> Dallas trades:
> 
> Pick # 52
> Pick #69
> Pick # 112
> Pick #129
> 
> To Detroit For:
> 
> Pick #45
> And A Player to be named later *future considerations*




why would anyone make this deal?? seriously


----------



## agent2421

I know! I even PM'd the guy saying it was a stupid deal, and why he would do something like that... In no way he get's any benefit, and it's totally a crappy deal.


"Future considerations" *** fine, I'll give you Rory Fitzpatrick 

thanks for the picks.


----------



## ESY16

Phoenix and Nashville have made a trade:

To Phoenix: Picks #42, #79, #162, #282

To Nashville: Picks #58, #63, #118, and #298

This puts Phoenix on the clock and with the 42nd pick Phoenix is proud to select franchise center - Olli Jokinen (C)


----------



## MartyG77

ESY16 said:


> Phoenix and Nashville have made a trade:
> 
> To Phoenix: Picks #42, #79, #162, #282
> 
> To Nashville: Picks #58, #63, #118, and #298




The Nashville Predators approved the deal and the organisation is thinking that it was the best move to realize our objectives in mid-longterm.


----------



## MartyG77

The Colombus Blue Jackets are now proud, with the 43th overall pick, to welcome in the organisation, a goalie who has the potential to become one of the better at his position, Rick DiPietro.


----------



## Hale The Villain

The Anaheim Ducks are proud to welcome goaltender Jean Sebastien Giguere back to Anaheim


----------



## agent2421

hey Sensational you'll have to pick again, Giguere is already taken.


----------



## Hale The Villain

agent2421 said:


> hey Sensational you'll have to pick again, Giguere is already taken.




Damn, OK i'll take Cam Ward

Wait i'll take Pascal Leclaire


----------



## Angelo25

Sensational Spezza said:


> Damn, OK i'll take Cam Ward
> 
> Wait i'll take Pascal Leclaire




haha i've been silenced.. ouch


----------



## agent2421

Hey I got no prob with changing it, you can have Leclaire if you want... doesn't really make a diff as you were in your timeslot.


----------



## Angelo25

New York Rangers would love to move down from pick 50... Ideally i would love to acquire picks in the third round and fourth round.. pm for offers.. will only respond if there is a potential of a deal


----------



## MartyG77

The New York Rangers and the Nashville Predators agreed to a deal late tonight.

As Nashville's GM I'm proud to annonce that :

Nashville get : 50,72 and 124

New York Rangers receive: 58, 63 and 102* 

*Conditionnal


----------



## Angelo25

MartyG77 said:


> The New York Rangers and the Nashville Predators agreed to a deal late tonight.
> 
> As Nashville's GM I'm proud to annonce that :
> 
> Nashville get : 50,72 and 124
> 
> New York Rangers receive: 58, 63 and 102*
> 
> *Conditionnal




New York Rangers confirm this deal and will update the drafting order asap.


----------



## Ivey71

Selects : Brian Campbell


----------



## newfieleafsfan29

the leafs are proud to select #11 dan cleary


----------



## Velociraptor

*NICKLAS BACKSTROM*


----------



## Cal Vandelay

He was already picked , 
Pick again man


----------



## TBLbrian

matt trick said:


> Washington is pleased to welcome Niklas Backstrom back to our organization.




washington already picked Backstrom. and since it said "welcome back" i think that means they picked the forward, not the goalie.


----------



## stupendousman

Well it's a little misleading, since they picked Niklas Backstrom, and not NiCklas Backstrom, but I suppose it could've been implied from the post


----------



## agent2421

yea, well if he doesn't make his pick soon after his time is out I'll have to make a pick for him but I'll let him choose who he wants later on....

I think the other guy wanted Backstrom since he said "Back to our organization" so he meant the player...


----------



## agent2421

Boston Selects Jason Pominville


----------



## Smapti7

The *Vancouver Canucks* select D *Shea Weber*


----------



## matt trick

Yeah I definitely wanted the Center. Is it a problem?


----------



## agent2421

no there isn't a prob, Unstoppable wanted him and made his pick but you already have him so his pick doesn't count. There won't be a fine for him or anything , I gave him St. Louis and if he wants to change he can.


----------



## Velociraptor

*JASON POMINVILLE*


----------



## agent2421

The Montreal Canadians are proud to select Derek Roy (via-randomizer)








The Montreal Canadians have been fined $1 Million for not making there pick on time.


----------



## agent2421

Nashville selects D Erik Johnson via list..


----------



## Red Dragon

The San Jose Sharks select Scott Gomez.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

*Detroit Redwings Select :

Brent Burns*


----------



## agent2421

The Phoenix Coyotes are proud to select* Ilya Bryzgalov* (Via-List)


----------



## agent2421

The Philadelphia Flyers are proud to select Shane Doan as a member of there organization! (Via-Randomzier)









The flyers have been fined $1 million for not making there selection however if they would like to change this, they must PM me and the fine would go to $2 million.


----------



## Saturated Fats

The Atlanta Thrashers are extremely pleased to select *G Tomas Vokoun*


----------



## curtisinpa

agent2421 said:


> The Philadelphia Flyers are proud to select Shane Doan as a member of there organization! (Via-Randomzier)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The flyers have been fined $1 million for not making there selection however if they would like to change this, they must PM me and the fine would go to $2 million.*




First it was Henrik Sedin, then Paul Kariya & now Shane Doan, I thought the picks were suppose to be random, & 1 time only...not 3? 

I had work sorry, I couldn't make my pick in time. I thought you were suppose to get a PM 6 hours before the pick. I checked my PM's at Noon & had not recieved a PM, so I thought I wasn't on the clock yet. Now "the Commissioner" is fining me 1 million or 2 million if I want to change my pick. If you are going to start fining teams like you are a real Commissioner then run the *Fantasy* draft like you are a real one. 

I'm going to drop this draft and stick with CRDragons.


----------



## Angelo25

curtisinpa said:


> First it was Henrik Sedin, then Paul Kariya & now Shane Doan, I thought the picks were suppose to be random, & 1 time only...not 3?
> 
> I had work sorry, I couldn't make my pick in time. I thought you were suppose to get a PM 6 hours before the pick. I checked my PM's at Noon & had not recieved a PM, so I thought I wasn't on the clock yet. Now "the Commissioner" is fining me 1 million or 2 million if I want to change my pick. If you are going to start fining teams like you are a real Commissioner then run the *Fantasy* draft like you are a real one.
> 
> I'm going to drop this draft and stick with CRDragons.




we only changed it because we were getting complaints.. this situation wouldve been a lot different if you sent us the list.. and seriously ppl this is for fun.. we understand that people have work and school or prior engagements but give the guy a break.. it's his first crack as being a commissioner and obviously our main goal is to quickly draft players so we can evaluate who drafts well and so on.. if you wanna make some changes or would like to suggest some pointers to make this draft run a lot smoother then become a part of the committee.. you can be atleast be civil about it instead of being childish and dropping your team.. who quits on something fun and free.. ridiculous.


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

angelo25 said:


> we only changed it because we were getting complaints.. this situation wouldve been a lot different if you sent us the list.. and seriously ppl this is for fun.. we understand that people have work and school or prior engagements but give the guy a break.. it's his first crack as being a commissioner and obviously our main goal is to quickly draft players so we can evaluate who drafts well and so on.. if you wanna make some changes or would like to suggest some pointers to make this draft run a lot smoother then become a part of the committee.. you can be atleast be civil about it instead of being childish and dropping your team.. who quits on something fun and free.. ridiculous.



well, he claimed not to get any pm from the last GM, so i think he is able to repick his players.


----------



## Angelo25

Kesler Kills Kommies said:


> well, he claimed not to get any pm from the last GM, so i think he is able to repick his players.




and im totally ok with that.. i dont understand why people get so mad at us when they dont communicate to us properly.. if they didnt get pm'd then we would fine the person that didnt pm.. honestly people, were trying out a new system, if its not working then tell us and we'll adjust or change it.. im ok with him changing his pick and we won't fine him.. as long as you have a valid reason.. but if your going to call out everyone but yourself, then we have a problem with you. Don't attack people, were not 12 anymore. if you want to change the pick go ahead, we'll allow it. but next time i dont even care if your 10 spots away, if theres a chance that your going to miss drafting that day, please send us a list.


----------



## agent2421

I'm okay with that too, yeah it's my first time being "commissioner" and I just want to tell everyone that I try as much as I can to PM everyone but I got work and a life as well. The person who picks before him is supposed to PM him but well that doesn't happen and I think out of the 30 GM's, I try to PM at least 25 of them as much as I can. So sorry if this isn't the best run draft or whatever, but I agree it's just for fun anyways, it's not worth money so stop whining about it and saying you'll quit over such a small thing. If you want to change your pick or have a valid reason for being late just PM me...


Also we had about 3 GM's already wanting to quit over a "fun" draft just because they didn't get there way, or if there was a small mistake. And yeah, sending us lists is the best thing to do, and stop giving us so much attitude about it. There's 3 people running this draft, and it's hard for us to get everything right.


----------



## curtisinpa

I check HFBoards periodically through out the day, I can't hang on the computer to long at work, So I check my teams forum and my PM's. I check at noon (my lunch break) and around 5 oclock right before I leave. I thought this would be full proof. I wouldn't have to send a list If I was checking the forums every so often. I was obviously wrong.

Agent I know, It's not your fault the team before me did not PM me & I think your doing a good job running this draft besides the 3 "Random" picks you gave me as a replacement.

As for quitting over something "fun & free", well I am, as "ridiculous" as it sounds. I'll considerate on CRDragon's Fantasy Draft. I think being apart of 1 draft is enough for me. 

Hope all goes well in the draft.


----------



## agent2421

Great well you can quit, 


The Flyers have fired *Curtisinpa* and are looking for a new GM, please PM me if you'd like to join...


----------



## Cal Vandelay

wow .. 

Lets get back on track it was moving along very well ...!!!


----------



## agent2421

haha I agree... we had some fast days with 18 picks a day, but the last two have gotten a bit slower. Let's get back on track here!


----------



## Angelo25

curtisinpa said:


> I check HFBoards periodically through out the day, I can't hang on the computer to long at work, So I check my teams forum and my PM's. I check at noon (my lunch break) and around 5 oclock right before I leave. I thought this would be full proof. I wouldn't have to send a list If I was checking the forums every so often. I was obviously wrong.
> 
> Agent I know, It's not your fault the team before me did not PM me & I think your doing a good job running this draft besides the 3 "Random" picks you gave me as a replacement.
> 
> As for quitting over something "fun & free", well I am, as "ridiculous" as it sounds. I'll considerate on CRDragon's Fantasy Draft. I think being apart of 1 draft is enough for me.
> 
> Hope all goes well in the draft.




hey atleast you tried.. CRDragon's draft is actually probably the best model we have right now... kudos to that draft.. but at the same time for people that miss the chance to be apart of that.. agent2421's draft is good choice for people who have never been apart of a fantasy draft before.. anyways if anyone wants to step, please take philly, if no one will take philly, id be more than happy to take it as a interim gm.. i'll pick everytime a player is due and will not be trading away any picks.. we have to get this draft going.. thats our main objective


----------



## agent2421

The Ottawa Senators are proud to select Chris Osgood


----------



## agent2421

The New York Rangers are proud to select Corey Perry


----------



## HuttonTanev

Chicago Blackhawks are very proud to select WADE REDDEN


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

Tomas Kaberle and Alexi Kovalev

(please pm me next time, but dont fine him please)


----------



## HuttonTanev

Oh I'm supposed to PM the next person?? I'm soo sorrey lol

Anyways, the blackhawks select Mats Sundin


----------



## agent2421

The New York Rangers are proud to welcome Andrei Markov and Daniel Sedin into our organization (Via-List)


----------



## It Kills Me

Niklas Backstrom the goaltender.


----------



## Saturated Fats

The Atlanta Thrashers are extremely pleased to select *C Marc Savard*


----------



## agent2421

he Philadelphia Flyers are proud to select: *Daniel Briere * back into our organization.


----------



## Ivey71

To Dallas : *Shane Doan , Picks # 114 , 174 , 249 , 1st Prospects*








To Philadelphia : Ryan Miller


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

wow, the flyers get screwed, dont forget that miller is in a rebuilding team.


----------



## agent2421

Yeah but I needed a goalie, it's alot but all the good goaltenders are going, plus I'll be making a few more trades with this team.

He still has a few picks to change but Confirmed...



plus in the long run I think Miller will be more valuable,, maybe not next year but eventually I hope this trade will benefit me...


If anyone wants to make a deal PM me. Philly is looking to move up to get a late 3rd, early-mid 4th round pick...


----------



## Angelo25

agent2421 said:


> Yeah but I needed a goalie, it's alot but all the good goaltenders are going, plus I'll be making a few more trades with this team.
> 
> He still has a few picks to change but Confirmed...
> 
> 
> 
> plus in the long run I think Miller will be more valuable,, maybe not next year but eventually I hope this trade will benefit me...
> 
> 
> If anyone wants to make a deal PM me. Philly is looking to move up to get a late 3rd, early-mid 4th round pick...




hey thats what i told him!


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Nice trade Ivey71 buddy .. gettin the hang of it now


----------



## Ivey71

cantwell7 said:


> Nice trade Ivey71 buddy .. gettin the hang of it now




Thanks , & Thanks for gettin me started on here its awesome


----------



## Cal Vandelay

*Detroit Redwings Select:*




*
Brenden Morrow :*


----------



## agent2421

The Phoenix Coyotes are proud to select *Thomas Vanek!*







The Coyotes has been given a warning about not making there pick on time. Changing the pick will result in a $1 million fine.


----------



## Red Dragon

The San Jose Sharks select Sergi Gonchar


----------



## agent2421

The Ottawa Senators are proud to select Mike Ribeiro as a member of our organization.


----------



## agent2421

The Nashville Predators are proud to select *Jeff Carter* (Via-List)


----------



## ESY16

agent2421 said:


> The Phoenix Coyotes are proud to select *Thomas Vanek!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Coyotes has been given a warning about not making there pick on time. Changing the pick will result in a $1 million fine.




Phoenix has decided to take an additional $1 million fine in order to change our pick from Thomas Vanek to *Ryan Suter*.


----------



## Black Belt Jones

The New Jersey Devils are pleased W *Thomas Vanek*


----------



## newfieleafsfan29

the leafs are proud to select 

*jordan stall*


----------



## Velociraptor

*ANDREI KOSTITSYN*


----------



## agent2421

You know, I'll give the pick to Unstoppable because the full 4 hours didn't go until cut of time and he had I think maybe 20 minutes or so after 10:00 which I thought he wouldn't have done and wanted to make it go faster. So there won't be a fine or anything and I"ll give you your pick.


----------



## agent2421

The Detroit Red Wings are proud to select Brad Boyes as a member of our organization (Via-List)


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

newfieleafsfan29 said:


> the leafs are proud to select
> 
> *jordan stall*



ok, i will pick Staal next then, enjoy your Stall. Probably an undrafted player.


----------



## agent2421

The Columbus Blue Jackets are proud to select: *Martin St.Louis* (Via-List)


----------



## ESY16

The Phoenix Coyotes are extremely proud to select: *Ales Hemsky*


----------



## Cal Vandelay

*Carolina Hurricanes Are Pleased To Select :

Sam Gagner ( Via - List )*


----------



## agent2421

The Tampa Bay Lighting are proud to select* Brad Richards.*


----------



## Ivey71

TRADE TO ANNOUNCE







Aquire : Pick #101 & 260








Aquire : Pick #114 & 2nd Round - Prospects


----------



## macdonald13

Ivey71 said:


> TRADE TO ANNOUNCE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aquire : Pick #101 & 260
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aquire : Pick #114 & 2nd Round - Prospects




Confirmed


----------



## Hale The Villain

Hey dude, I sent you a PM asking for Dustin Brown, since I wouldn't be here

He is still available so why the **** did you give me Stillman?

If possible I want to switch


----------



## agent2421

hey sorry yeah, I'll give you Brown.

I gotta start saving all my PM's , HFBoards needs it larger... I think i deleted it by accident, my mistake.

My inbox is always like 90% full so I'll start copying it out on notepad now, Don't worry Sensational Spezza.


----------



## agent2421

*NEW NOTICE*


Hey everyone, I'm putting something new into effect right now so whenever people send picks it'll be more easy for all of us. I've made a few error's already about not taking people's pick even when they sent the list due to inbox space and everything. So starting from now if you can send your lists to the person provided it will be really helpful.

ANAHEIM-COLORADO: *cantwell7*

COLUMBUS-MONTREAL: *Agent2421*

NASHVILLE-PITTSBURGH: *Angelo25*

SANJOSE-WASHINGTON: *TBLbrifri*


----------



## Angelo25

agent2421 said:


> *NEW NOTICE*
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, I'm putting something new into effect right now so whenever people send picks it'll be more easy for all of us. I've made a few error's already about not taking people's pick even when they sent the list due to inbox space and everything. So starting from now if you can send your lists to the person provided it will be really helpful.
> 
> ANAHEIM-COLORADO: *cantwell7*
> 
> COLUMBUS-MONTREAL: *Agent2421*
> 
> NASHVILLE-PITTSBURGH: *Angelo25*
> 
> SANJOSE-WASHINGTON: *TBLbrifri*




good good.. i like this concept!!


----------



## Cal Vandelay

angelo25 said:


> good good.. i like this concept!!




i like it too


----------



## agent2421

Great 

it'll make things go much easier and better, because usuallyi what happens is when I get the emails, I keep them but then when it gets to like 92 or 94% I delete most of them so I've deleted some people's lists before. I'll post the concept in the chat thread as well.


----------



## agent2421

*NEW NOTICE*

Time will be *reduced to 3 hours*, if you can't make your pick on time send to the lists. The new time will be like this:

*Start*:10:00 AM EST
*End*: 2:00 AM EST

*Cut off time*: 2:00 AM - 10:00 AM


----------



## Lundell4Prez

Sorry for the delay guys...

Florida selects Peter Mueller


----------



## agent2421

You'll have to change your pick, Stamkos is for the entry draft which is after the normal draft is over.

You can pick anyone prior to the 08 draft though.


----------



## Ghost of Downie*

New York is proud to welcome Brent Seabrook to the Island. A Bouwmeester-Seabrook pairing would be amazing...


----------



## matt trick

Washington is pleased to welcome Dan Boyle to our organization. We feel he will be top 5 in d-man scoring so getting him this late is in our minds a steal.


----------



## Hale The Villain

agent2421 said:


> hey sorry yeah, I'll give you Brown.
> 
> I gotta start saving all my PM's , HFBoards needs it larger... I think i deleted it by accident, my mistake.
> 
> My inbox is always like 90% full so I'll start copying it out on notepad now, Don't worry Sensational Spezza.




I wasn't worrying 

Anyways thanks


----------



## NOTENOUGHJTCGOALS

Hard to pass up an incredible talent like Semin at this point.


----------



## Danavan

St. Louis selects Nathan Horton


----------



## Angelo25

NEW YORK RANGERS are extremely pleased to select Captain and Franchise Defenseman 

*Scott Niedermayer*


----------



## agent2421

Vancouver selects via list D Segei Zubov


----------



## ChemiseBleuHonnete

Calgary selects Kimmo Timonen


----------



## stupendousman

The Buffalo Sabres are proud to select:

Defenseman Duncan Keith






And also defenseman Niklas Kronwall


----------



## ChemiseBleuHonnete

Calgary selects Derek Roy


----------



## agent2421

The New York Rangers are proud to select:*Ryan Whitney* (Via-List)


----------



## Danavan

St. Louis selects Braydon Coburn


----------



## NOTENOUGHJTCGOALS

We select Patrick Sharp.


----------



## matt trick

The Washington Capitals select Montreal Center/Left Wing Tomas Plekanec.


----------



## Ghost of Downie*

The Islanders select Simon Gagne.


----------



## Lundell4Prez

Florida is pleased to select Nikolai Zherdev


----------



## Teamcanada

The Oilers are proud to select Forward Patrick Marleau


----------



## matt trick

Teamcanada said:


> The Oilers are proud to select Forward Patrick Marleau




Damn it, I thought for sure he would fall. I bet he puts up 75 points next year.


----------



## Teamcanada

matt trick said:


> Damn it, I thought for sure he would fall. I bet he puts up 75 points next year.




To be honest, I had another player and was going to click submit, but looked over the picks again and was surprised that Marleau wasn't selected.


----------



## agent2421

The 

Dallas Stars are proud to select: *Cam Ward* (Via-List)


----------



## agent2421

The New York Rangers are proud to select *Henrik Sedin* (Via-List)







Haha love how both the Sedin's are on the same team again.


----------



## MartyG77

Colombus Blue Jackets are proud to select defenseman Andrej Mezsaros.


----------



## agent2421

The Pittsburgh Penguins are proud to select: *Jack Johnson*


----------



## agent2421

The Anaheim Ducks would like to welcome Joni Pitkanen to the organization.







The Ducks have been warned for the *2nd* time for not making it's selection on time.


----------



## Velociraptor

*ALEXANDER FROLOV*






PM infraction... someone else PM next person.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

*The Vancouver Canucks Are Pleased To Select :*

*Pierre - Marc Bouchard ( Via - List ) *


----------



## 7th Player

Habs Select G Pascal LECLAIRE


----------



## Cal Vandelay

ASSAF HABS AWISS said:


> Habs Select G Pascal LECLAIRE





Already picked @ 44


----------



## 7th Player

ASSAF HABS AWISS said:


> Habs Select G Pascal LECLAIRE




After verification

MTL picks Ryan SMYTH


----------



## agent2421

The Ottawa Senators are proud to select: *Tobias Enstrom* into our organization.






We feel he'll be a perfect fit in Ottawa with the style of hockey he plays and will congratulate him as the first defencive member to be taken on our team.


----------



## bloody_hell18

The San Jose Sharks would like to select Jason Arnott.







Thanks for letting me join


----------



## agent2421

*Entry Draft is complete, check page 1*


----------



## Cal Vandelay

*The Detroit Redwings Are Pleased To Select :*

*The Man They Call " Mule " Johan Franzen*


----------



## Cal Vandelay

*Trade *






*Detroit : Pick 114*






*
Carolina : 2nd Round Prospects *


----------



## macdonald13

cantwell7 said:


> *Trade *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Detroit : Pick 114*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Carolina : 2nd Round Prospects *





Confrimed


----------



## Angelo25

macdonald13 said:


> Confrimed




hahaha wow robbery... are you kidding me with this deal.. why would anyone take a second round prospect - we should really make it a 100 post minimum.. 

Pittsburgh is proud to select G Martin Biron


----------



## Cal Vandelay

> hahaha wow robbery... are you kidding me with this deal.. why would anyone take a second round prospect -




I know thats what i said , but he came to me with the offer .


----------



## Cal Vandelay

*The Detroit Redwings Are Pleased To Select :*

*Marek Zidlicky*


----------



## agent2421

angelo25 said:


> hahaha wow robbery... are you kidding me with this deal.. why would anyone take a second round prospect - we should really make it a 100 post minimum..




I didn't want to do the 100 post rule because when I started even I didn't have that much but trades like this make me worry, it's pure stupidity and I agree that a trade like this seems really biased to one person.


----------



## Saturated Fats

Atlanta Thrashers are thrilled to select *defenseman Paul Martin*


----------



## It Kills Me

The Minnesota Wild select Michael Cammalleri, out of Calgary.


----------



## agent2421

The Ottawa Senators are proud to select *Jean-Pierre Dumont*


----------



## MartyG77

The Nashville Predators are proud to select the last Staal of this draft, Marc Staal.


----------



## HuttonTanev

Chicago selects Brian Gionta


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

Vaclav Prospal and Cristobal Huet

I hope this time Vaclav Prospal is not taken already, i searched that word using both IE and firefox and nothing shows up. funny that happens when i search for Morrow and Zach too.


----------



## Angelo25

Pittsburgh Penguins are announcing a trade with Philadelphia Flyers. 

Philadelphia receives 165 196 and 256 
Pittsburgh receives 127, 234, and 294

awaiting confirmation from the Philadelphia Flyers organization and from the Commissioner


----------



## agent2421

*Confirmed*


----------



## agent2421

There is a trade to announce:

Carolina trades *2nd Round prospect * to the Ottawa Senators for there pick in the *5th round*.


----------



## macdonald13

agent2421 said:


> There is a trade to announce:
> 
> Carolina trades *2nd Round prospect * to the Ottawa Senators for there pick in the *5th round*.




Confrimed


----------



## agent2421

hey macdonald, I'm not sure if you want to stack up the prospects or something but I'm telling you from my standpoint, it wasn't a great deal, maybe a 1st would mean something more but this is only from the 08 entry draft. I couldn't refuse the offer, but just giving heads up in the future, a 2nd entry draft pick won't be that useful for you as it could take years to produce some of those players.


----------



## agent2421

The Phoenix Coyotes are proud to select Kristian Huselius (Via-List)


----------



## agent2421

The Nashville Predators are proud to select: *Robyn Regehr* Via-List


----------



## 7th Player

Chicago selects G KARI LEHTONEN


----------



## It Kills Me

Minnesota is proud to select C, Shawn Horcroff out of Edmonton.


----------



## Saturated Fats

The Atlanta Thrashers are pleased to select *F Daymond Langkow*


----------



## Angelo25

PITTSBURGH PENGUINS 
are proud to select 
C/LW Antoine Vermette


----------



## agent2421

The Phoenix Coyotes are proud to select* Jonathan Cheechoo*. (Via-List)


----------



## Cal Vandelay

*The Detroit Redwings Are Pleased To Select :*

*Patrick O'Sullivan*


----------



## bloody_hell18

The San Jose Sharks selects Kyle Turris.


----------



## TBLbrian

is extremly pleased to select their first defenceman of the draft. We feel he is a steal this late in the draft.
*Lubomir Visnovsky*


----------



## 7th Player

bloody_hell18 said:


> The San Jose Sharks selects Kyle Turris.




Wait, Turris CANNOT be taken! He hasn't played in the NHL yet


----------



## 7th Player

HABS select MIKE KOMISAREK


----------



## Velociraptor

ASSAF HABS AWISS said:


> Wait, Turris CANNOT be taken! He hasn't played in the NHL yet




3 games experience


----------



## agent2421

Just like I said in the chat thread, Turris and anyone else prior to the 08 entry draft can be taken.

The prospect draft we have will just include the players in the 08 entry draft (Stamkos, Doughty, Filatov etc)


----------



## Black Belt Jones

New Jersey selects Mark Streit


----------



## Ivey71

*Pending Trade .*
Please excuse me , jumped the gun a little bit


----------



## agent2421

hey like I said in the PM Ivey I'll let you know whether I accept this offer later on to see what options i have, so it's not a certain deal yet. But I'll post in this thread accept when time comes.


----------



## Velociraptor

*TOM GILBERT*



PM INFRACTION! please pm the next poster


----------



## Black Belt Jones

Unstoppable said:


> *TOM GILBERT*
> 
> 
> 
> PM INFRACTION! please pm the next poster





i pm'd you right after my pick, i think u have pm receiving issues, its not the first time



Unstoppable said:


> thanks for PMing *******.






Jackie Moon said:


> would you like me to take screen shot of my outbox so I could show everyone I pm'd you and you missed your pick then tried to blame me for being autoed.
> 
> Well here it is http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa279/Blake--/idiot.jpg


----------



## agent2421

*Busted*


----------



## agent2421

The Pittsburgh Penguins are proud to select: *Christopher Higgins*


----------



## Hale The Villain

The Anaheim Ducks are happy to select forward Andrew Cogliano from the Edmonton Oilers


----------



## MartyG77

The colombus Blue Jackets are proud to select a defenseman that they consider to be a steal this late in the draft, Ryan Suter.


----------



## 7th Player

MartyG77 said:


> The colombus Blue Jackets are proud to select a defenseman that they consider to be a steal this late in the draft, Ryan Suter.




already taken, see round #3


----------



## MartyG77

This time, the Blue Jackets colombus are happy to select a great and available player in John-Michael Liles.


----------



## MartyG77

The Nashville Predators are proud to select a great young gifted winger in Joffrey Lupul.


----------



## agent2421

The Ottawa Senators are proud to welcome back the Offensive Defencman *Joseph Corvo*.


----------



## agent2421

The Edmonton Oilers are proud to welcome *Francois Beauchemin* to there organization. (Via-List)


----------



## Angelo25

agent2421 said:


> The Ottawa Senators are proud to welcome back the Offensive Defencman *Joseph Corvo*.




wow corvo is stacked.. i thought he was a skinny beach


----------



## agent2421

The *Philadelphia Flyers* and the *San Jose Sharks* have a deal to announce.






To *San Jose*: Daniel Briere (7 years)












To Philadelphia: Kyle Turris, 171, 190, 250 & 310 & round 21 draft pick


----------



## matt trick

agent2421 said:


> The *Philadelphia Flyers* and the *San Jose Sharks* have a deal to announce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To *San Jose*: Daniel Briere (7 years)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To Philadelphia: Kyle Turris, 171, 190, 250 & 310 & round 21 draft pick





The deal is Pejorative Slured, which is legal. However, adding 5 additional picks, with zero coming to Philly is illegal. There must be an equal number of assets going each way.


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

agent2421 said:


> The *Philadelphia Flyers* and the *San Jose Sharks* have a deal to announce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To *San Jose*: Daniel Briere (7 years)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To Philadelphia: Kyle Turris, 171, 190, 250 & 310 & round 21 draft pick





Wow that is quite alot of draft picks down the drain. Horrible,horrible move.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

matt trick said:


> The deal is Pejorative Slured, which is legal. However, adding 5 additional picks, with zero coming to Philly is illegal. There must be an equal number of assets going each way.




Nope its completly legal , read the 1st page ..its up to you to make sure you have enought picks .


----------



## Angelo25

yeah this guy must be high.. seriously who makes that kind of deal... i dont care who you are... but good deal for agent... i wonder what i can get for Thornton.. anyways i think we have to enforce a "moving assets limitation".. or to make a 6 player per trade route.. that way we know who's cheating and who's not.. seriously, its no fun when gms are getting crazy picks for junk players/returns.. trading should be hard not easy! dont you guys agree?


----------



## MartyG77

Looks like Daniel BriÃ¨re will have to add San Jose to MontrÃ©al and Philadelphie to place where he has been boo for what he costs...


----------



## Angelo25

or all trades await confirmation through me that way if its heavly sided i can deny the trade... suggestions anyone?


----------



## Cal Vandelay

angelo25 said:


> or all trades await confirmation through me that way if its heavly sided i can deny the trade... suggestions anyone?




ithink we should just have a trade thread , u poost ur trade ..and 5 people vote on it ..if its good its good and if not ..it doesnt go thru


----------



## TBLbrian

and see i offered 
brad richards
for 
kyle turris and a 7th round pick


that sounds way more reasonable to me. but hey SJ only has about half their salary to fill out the rest of their roster...oh well


----------



## bloody_hell18

Hey everyone, thanks for the suggestions. I normally don't do drafts and stuff so not really good at it but I don't want to wait for Turris, I'd rather have somebody proven and can get me points to make the playoffs next year.

Agent, since everyone thinks this is a bad deal I want to make a new offer.

To San Jose: Briere
To Philly: Turris, 171, 190, 250

3 picks instead of 5.


Also the reason I like Briere is because I was once a Buffalo native and he's my fav player, only reason I'd do a trade like this. 

If anyone wants my prospect picks pm me with a trade, I'll give both prospects for any regular pick, thanks all.

Do you guys still think the 3 picks is a lot? Should I give Turris and 2 picks instead?


----------



## TBLbrian

the thing is...you already have gomez, so you are way over paying for 2 centers. we are doing salary and it will be almost impossable to fill out your roster. the cheapest player you have is 4.5 mill.

just trying to help out.


----------



## bloody_hell18

How much does Briere cost? if I move down to 2 picks do you still think it's a bad deal? I want to be a contender next year, I don't want to wait for Turris to develope and stuff.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

bloody_hell18 said:


> How much does Briere cost? if I move down to 2 picks do you still think it's a bad deal? I want to be a contender next year, I don't want to wait for Turris to develope and stuff.




you shouldnt have picked Turris to begin with..

Like for me i look at the price of players.. and potenial for upcoming years..

I really look to have a bunch of guys who can really play .. i like depth


----------



## bloody_hell18

Ah Forget it, if everyone thinks this is bad I won't do it... Sorry for all this guys, and sorry Agent but no deal anymore.


----------



## TBLbrian

im not really sure you can back out of a deal that you confirmed. its up to Agent really. but if he does void it, he is a nicer person then me.

PLEASE USE THE STATS PAGE FOR UP TO DATE SALARY NUMBERS FOR ALL TEAMS, that way you can keep track of how much you've spent and how much you have left http://hfboards.com/showthread.php?t=537926 

also most of this should be on the "chat thread"


----------



## agent2421

*Confirm!!!Confirm!!!Confirm!!!Confirm!!!Confirm!!!Confirm!!!Confirm!!!Confirm!!!Confirm!!!
Confirm!!!Confirm!!!Confirm!!!Confirm!!!Confirm!!!Confirm!!!*

Thanks for the support guys, that was a ****ing steal 

Oh well we've never discussed if we can back out or not of trades so I'll talk to Angelo, Cantwell and TBL guy about it, but since there was no rule he probably can back out.

 This just ruined my day lol


----------



## Cal Vandelay

ok lets get back to drafting.. never mind this ..


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

agent2421 said:


> *Confirm!!!Confirm!!!Confirm!!!Confirm!!!Confirm!!!Confirm!!!Confirm!!!Confirm!!!Confirm!!!
> Confirm!!!Confirm!!!Confirm!!!Confirm!!!Confirm!!!Confirm!!!*
> 
> Thanks for the support guys, that was a ****ing steal
> 
> Oh well we've never discussed if we can back out or not of trades so I'll talk to Angelo, Cantwell and TBL guy about it, but since there was no rule he probably can back out.
> 
> This just ruined my day lol



no, if he agrees to you verbally, then he shouldnt able to back out. I know its just a game, but i wouldnt trust him anymore for future deals.


----------



## TBLbrian

i agree, that you shouldn't be able to back out. GMs should think about trades before doing them.

IMO if Agent wants to make it for a few less picks thats his call. but it doesnt matter to me, it's ok if he takes it back this time, i just don't want to have to go back and forth to editing the rosters


----------



## agent2421

k whatever, forget about it guys, let's go back to drafting. I checked and there's no place he ever typed Confirmed so it's not a deal yet, so let's just move on.


----------



## matt trick

Time for an auto?


----------



## Lundell4Prez

Florida Selects Jose Theodore.


----------



## Ghost of Downie*

New York stays true to the philosophy that defense wins championships and selects Alex Edler.


----------



## agent2421

The Washington Capitals select *Ed Jovanovski*.


----------



## NOTENOUGHJTCGOALS

Avalanche take Wojtek Wolski.


----------



## Danavan

St. Louis is proud to select defencman Dan Hamhuis


----------



## agent2421

Edmonton is proud to select Mattias Ohlund.

Anyone who wants Edmonton please PM me.


----------



## Smapti7

The *Vancouver Canucks* select C *Mike Fisher*







The *Canucks *would also like to welcome *Sergei Zubov *and *Pierre-Marc Bouchard* to the organization


----------



## TBLbrian

Calgary gets 3 hours from now to make their pick.

im giving them extended time since Agent's computer messed up and couldn't update after Vancouver picked.

so he has till 8:30 p.m. before he is auto'd. after 8:30 if he hasn't picked then the next team can go and so on. and it goes back to the 4 hours.

please make sure you PM the next person, because Agent is unable to update the main page, so their is no other way for the next GM to know you picked.


----------



## Smapti7

TBLbrifri said:


> Calgary gets 3 hours from now to make their pick.
> 
> im giving them extended time since Agent's computer messed up and couldn't update after Vancouver picked.
> 
> so he has till 8:30 p.m. before he is auto'd. after 8:30 if he hasn't picked then the next team can go and so on. and it goes back to the 4 hours.
> 
> please make sure you PM the next person, because Agent is unable to update the main page, so their is no other way for the next GM to know you picked.




I pm'd both CGY and agent right after my pick


----------



## TBLbrian

i know, i wasn't saying you didn't. i just meant after the next picks, since agent can't update everyone has to make sure to pM to keep it going


----------



## ChemiseBleuHonnete

Calgary drafts Sergei Kostitsyn


----------



## stupendousman

The Buffalo Sabres are very pleased to be able to select two young rising stars in this league,
*
Mikko Koivu*






And we would also like to welcome back *Drew Stafford*


----------



## ChemiseBleuHonnete

Calgary selects Saku Koivu.


----------



## Smapti7

The *Vancouver Canucks* select G *Vessa Toskala*








TRADED TO ​


----------



## agent2421

Edmonton Selects *Petr Sykora*


----------



## Danavan

St. Louis selects C - Chris Drury


----------



## NOTENOUGHJTCGOALS

Avs select Derick Brassard


----------



## matt trick

Washington selects RW Teemu Selanne.


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

The New York Islanders and Chicago Blackhawks have made a trade.

To CHI: Pick 158, Pick 218
To NYI: Lehtonen, Pick 182


----------



## Ghost of Downie*

sebster03 said:


> The New York Islanders and Chicago Blackhawks have made a trade.
> 
> To CHI: Pick 158, Pick 218
> To NYI: Lehtonen, Pick 182




Confirmed.


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

The Chicago Blackhawks are proud to pick young forward





Niklas Backstrom


----------



## It Kills Me

sebster03 said:


> The Chicago Blackhawks are proud to pick young forward
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Niklas Backstrom




Nicklas Backstrom (C) and Niklas Backstrom (G) have both been taken by their original teams.


----------



## MartyG77

Already picked at #37.


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

Oh ok then i'll take Keith Ballard


----------



## agent2421

Man Downie what a trade you pulled off!, that's a steal in my opinion.






The Florida Panthers are proud to welcome* Justin Williams* to there organization. (Via-List)


----------



## agent2421

The Tampa Bay Lightning are proud to welcome back *Paul Ranger* as a member of there organization. (Via-List)


----------



## macdonald13

*Carolina Picks :

Max Pacioretty *


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

macdonald13 said:


> *Carolina Picks :
> 
> Max Pacioretty *



I know its none of my business, but how can you be so sure he will be on the lineup next season?


----------



## agent2421

it's none of my business but WHO?


----------



## macdonald13

agent2421 said:


> it's none of my business but WHO?




He's Montreals top prospect , he was just signed a week ago , this is a keeper league ..and he is goina be a very good player for a long time ..


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

macdonald13 said:


> He's Montreals top prospect , he was just signed a week ago , this is a keeper league ..and he is goina be a very good player for a long time ..



the question still stands, how can you be so confident that he can be in the stacked montreal lineup as early as next season? how?

If he is not on the lineup by next season, he will most likely be a wasted pick, which is not what you want. Well, its just my opinion so dont take it the wrong way.


----------



## ESY16

Phoenix is proud to select defenseman *Matthew Carle*.


----------



## agent2421

You'll have to choose someone else, Marek Zidlicky is already taken.


----------



## ESY16

Wow, my searching skills fail. Picked changed, sorry about that. I wouldn't pick him as a #2 if I am building a real team but he is more than good enough as a #2 on a fantasy team which is all that matters in this draft.


----------



## MartyG77

Colombus Blue Jackets are proud to select RW Patrick Sharp.


----------



## agent2421

Sharp is already taken 96th overall.


----------



## Hale The Villain

The Anaheim Ducks are pleased to select with the 164th pick veteran Joe Sakic

How did he fall this far? We'll take him anyways


----------



## agent2421

I think he fell this far because it's a keeper league and this guy is getting olddd. 

Anyways I'll have to wait to make my pick until Marty G changes his.

Well I'm going out for a few hours so hopefully Marty makes his pick soon, I sent my list to TBLirifi just in case.


----------



## Hale The Villain

agent2421 said:


> I think he fell this far because it's a keeper league and this guy is getting olddd.
> 
> Anyways I'll have to wait to make my pick until Marty G changes his.




It didn't stop Lindstrom to be taken in the top 10


----------



## MartyG77

This time (I hope it's real..!) Colombus Blue Jackets select LW Martin Erat.

To SS : Hopefully for me Sakic was #3 on my list!


----------



## It Kills Me

Sensational Spezza said:


> It didn't stop Lindstrom to be taken in the top 10




But Lidstrom is going to play next year, Sakic doesn't know.


----------



## TBLbrian

are pleased to select from the Dallas Stars*Matt Niskanen * (via-list)


----------



## agent2421

Toronto is proud to select: Tim Thomas 

The Leafs have been given a warning for not making there selection on time and if they would like to change it would cost the team an additional $1 million.


----------



## newfieleafsfan29

agent2421 said:


> Toronto is proud to select: Tim Thomas
> 
> The Leafs have been given a warning for not making there selection on time and if they would like to change it would cost the team an additional $1 million.




agent its realy hard when the time zone break is in a different zone and the draft is movin to quickly


----------



## newfieleafsfan29

The toronto maple leafs have changed their selection 

the leafs welcome 
*mike smith*


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

agent2421 said:


> Toronto is proud to select: Tim Thomas
> 
> The Leafs have been given a warning for not making there selection on time and if they would like to change it would cost the team an additional $1 million.




You can get fined? I like that idea


----------



## Smapti7

newfieleafsfan29 said:


> The toronto maple leafs have changed their selection
> 
> the leafs welcome back *vesa toskala*





taken


----------



## agent2421

Boston is proud to select: Tim Thomas

The Bruins have been given a warning for not making there selection on time and if they would like to change it would cost the team an additional $1 million.


(The reason I'm picking Thomas again is because both these teams don't have goalies and I think they need one, so I don't have 3 options, I'm just picking one goalie.)


----------



## agent2421

The New Jersey Devils are proud to select *Milan Lucic*. (Via-List)


----------



## 7th Player

Montreal Canadiens select (montreal canadiens killer) W ERIK COLE


----------



## TBLbrian

is proud to select from the Boston Bruins *Phil Kessel*





we feel this may be a bit early to pick him, but with loads of potential he adds youth to our team with veterans, and we look forward to seeing him progress.


----------



## agent2421

The San Jose Sharks are proud to select *Dennis Wideman* (Via-List)


----------



## Velociraptor

agent2421 said:


> Boston is proud to select: Tim Thomas
> 
> The Bruins have been given a warning for not making there selection on time and if they would like to change it would cost the team an additional $1 million.
> 
> 
> (The reason I'm picking Thomas again is because both these teams don't have goalies and I think they need one, so I don't have 3 options, I'm just picking one goalie.)




absurd agent2421, I wasn't PM'ed AGAIN. Your going to need a better system, or I'm leaving.


----------



## agent2421

heh your funny Unstoppable, Absurd Unstoppable, you were PM'd again and again yet somehow you never get PM'd, I've seen this in the other draft your in as well.

Just so people know I ACTUALLY sent a PM to you, and this was YESTERDAY before your pick, hmm let's see.


Wait before I prove it, does anyone know how to make an image if your inbox, because right there in sent messages YESTERDAY I have Unstoppable there, I can show you both messages if I know how.



Private Message: *On Deck*
Recipients: *Unstoppable*
Yesterday, *11:42 PM*

agent2421
Rookie User

Join Date: Jul 2008
Location: Ottawa
Country: Canada
Posts: 259
vCash: 500

On Deck

*Hey your On Deck for the draft.*


Until I can prove it by an actual image that's all the proof I have, but I sent it and if someone can tell me how to make an image of my inbox I'd gladly show it. So let's just say BUSTED, and please stop lying Unstoppable because it's getting old.


Just for fun let's look at his past record in CR Dragon's draft to see any similarities



> Originally Posted by Unstoppable
> 
> The time you auto'ed Brunette to me.





I did send you a PM, exactly 2 minutes after I did my pick...

If there was a problem, it was a problem with the server, not me.

^^ (That's written by Franchise Player)



So Unstoppable, I think our system is being run fine, and to me it's weird how no one else has PM Infractions or there inbox is messed up except for yours, hmm very interesting.


----------



## Ivey71

*Dallas Stars Select: 

Scott Hartnell*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
Detroit Redwings Select :*
*
Radim Vrbata*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Dallas Selects :

David Krejci*

Cantwell is gone for the night so he got me to make his pick..


----------



## agent2421

Thanks Ivey, wow we're all gone tonight.

I'm going out later, TBLirifi is going out later, Cantwell is gone and Angelo 25 is gone so if your making picks tonight I'd say not to send lists. 

Infact I'll have to send my list to someone that's not a manager


----------



## Saturated Fats

Atlanta Thrashers are pleased to select *defenseman Ron Hainsey*


----------



## agent2421

Minnesota is proud to select *Brett Clark*


----------



## agent2421

The Ottawa Senators are pleased to welcome *Andy McDonald* to there organization.


----------



## Velociraptor

I got my Pm'ing priveliges back, so don't tell me "nobody else has problems with their msging" i don't need that, thats NOT my problem.

So I shant be missing anymore picks.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

*Detroit Selects :

Paul Mara*


----------



## agent2421

The Blackhawks select Martin Gerber. (Via-List)


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

Willie Mitchell and R.J. Umberger


----------



## agent2421

Chicago is proud to select Johnny Oduya (Via-List)


----------



## ESY16

The Phoenix Coyotes are extremely proud to select LW *Andrew Brunette*!


----------



## It Kills Me

No he's mine!! I got Shawn Horcoff!!


----------



## agent2421

The Ottawa Senators are proud to welcome *Micheal Rozival* to the organization.


----------



## It Kills Me

Minnesota would like to select, Pavel Kubina, D out of Toronto.


----------



## Saturated Fats

Atlanta Thrashers are very pleased to select *forward Marco Sturm*


----------



## agent2421

The Philadelphia Flyers select: *Ryan Kesler*


----------



## ESY16

The Phoenix Coyotes are extremely proud to select C *Nik Antropov*!


----------



## Ivey71

*Dallas Selects : 

Marek Svatos*


----------



## agent2421

The San Jose Sharks select Patrick Elias (Via-List)


----------



## agent2421

The Tampa Bay Lightning are proud to select *Kris Letang* (Via-List)


----------



## 7th Player

HABS select, JAMIE LANGENBRUNNER


----------



## Black Belt Jones

The New Jersey Devils select Josh Harding


----------



## agent2421

Boston is proud to select: Alexander Steen (via-list)


----------



## Black Belt Jones

With that pick there is a trade to announce:


To *New Jersey*: Vesa Toskala, 9th rounder, 12th rounder and 13th rounder


To *Vancouver*: Milan Lucic, Josh Harding, 8th rounder and 9th rounder


With that the Devils welcome a premier goalie in Vesa Toskala


----------



## agent2421

Wow I did not expect that, nice trade.


----------



## Smapti7

The *Vancouver Canucks *are pleased to welcome both *Milan Lucic *and *Josh Harding* to the organization


----------



## newfieleafsfan29

the leafs are proud to select *sean avery*


----------



## agent2421

The Philadelphia Flyers are proud to select young star: *Valtteri Filppula*


----------



## Cal Vandelay

*Anahiem Selects :

Brian Rolston ( Via - List )*


----------



## Dr Pepper

Columbus and Anaheim have worked out a deal.

Columbus drafts blueliner Kevin Bieksa, then immediately ships him to Anaheim, along with a 12th round pick, for Joe Sakic, and Anaheim's 8th round pick.

Condition: Should Joe Sakic retire this offseason, Columbus will receive Andrew Cogliano in place of Sakic.


----------



## Hale The Villain

I confirm, and the Anaheim Ducks are proud to welcome Kevin Bieksa to our roster

We will enjoy Bieksa punching people's faces in for the next year or two


----------



## MartyG77

Nashville Predators are proud to select an excellent LW in Paul Kariya. We feel this selection like a steal for our organisation.


----------



## agent2421

wow wait so is this our first 3 way deal? If I get this right then... wait what is this deal?


----------



## MartyG77

agent2421 said:


> wow wait so is this our first 3 way deal? If I get this right then... wait what is this deal?




I feel that's just a mistake of city and country in Modo post's.


----------



## agent2421

nevermind I think I got it. Check the first page to make sure.


----------



## Hale The Villain

agent2421 said:


> nevermind I think I got it. Check the first page to make sure.




One thing, if the 8th is condition it isn't

He gets Sakic and the 8th and I get Bieksa and the 12th, and if Sakic retires he steals Cogliano from me


----------



## Dr Pepper

My mistake, confused Sens' two teams.

The deal is, in fact, with Anaheim, not Edmonton.


----------



## Hale The Villain

Modo said:


> My mistake, confused Sens' two teams.
> 
> The deal is, in fact, with Anaheim, not Edmonton.




Hah, lol even I didn't see that


----------



## macdonald13

*Carolina Picks:*
*
Dan Ellis*


----------



## Angelo25

After a long lay off, NYR Rangers is proud to select G Tim Thomas


----------



## agent2421

Florida Selects Johnny Oduya


----------



## Cal Vandelay

agent2421 said:


> Florida Selects Johnny Oduya




ithink he was already picked ..


----------



## Ghost of Downie*

The New York Islanders are proud to select Milan Hejduk.


----------



## TBLbrian

agent2421 said:


> Chicago is proud to select Johnny Oduya (Via-List)




oh yeah...good call


----------



## agent2421

Nope he wasn't, I picked him but there was a trade issue, everything worked out in the end but Oduya remained instead of Rob Brind Amour.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

agent2421 said:


> Nope he wasn't, I picked him but there was a trade issue, everything worked out in the end but Oduya remained instead of Rob Brind Amour.




ohh sorry bout that


----------



## matt trick

Washington Capitals select Ray Whitney.


----------



## NOTENOUGHJTCGOALS

We select Joe Pavelski


----------



## Danavan

st. Louis selects Ryan Malone


----------



## agent2421

The Edmonton Oilers are proud to select *Miroslav Satan* (Via-List)


----------



## agent2421

Vancouver Canucks select: *Nick Schultz* (Via-List)


----------



## ChemiseBleuHonnete

Calgary selects Toni Lydman


----------



## stupendousman

The Buffalo Sabres are very pleased to select:

*LW Chris Kunitz*






And defenseman *Fedor Tyutin*


----------



## Cal Vandelay

*Calgary Selects : 

Filip Kuba ( Via - List )*


----------



## agent2421

Vancouver is proud to select: Loui Eriksson (Via-List)


----------



## agent2421

Edmonton is proud to select Nikolai Kulemin (Via-List)


----------



## Danavan

st. louis selects craig rivet


----------



## NOTENOUGHJTCGOALS

Avs select TJ Oshie.


----------



## matt trick

Washington selects Jakub Voracek.


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

I draft Dman Anton Volchenkov


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

OK how come we have two Tim Thomas' on the draft list?


----------



## agent2421

good find, I didn't see that, I'll re-check to see if Boston ever changed there pick or not otherwise Angelo has to pick someone else.


----------



## Angelo25

sebster03 said:


> OK how come we have two Tim Thomas' on the draft list?




oh my bad.. ill just change my pick then... thats what happens when ur away from the computer for a whole week getting drunk and high listening to live bands.. ill change it in a bit


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

agent2421 said:


> good find, I didn't see that, I'll re-check to see if Boston ever changed there pick or not otherwise Angelo has to pick someone else.





Well i'm just trying to avoid confusion and help out anyway I can.

Well Angelo that's actually a good excuse. Like a was pretty drunk myself when I made the Lehtonen trade. But it could have been worse.


----------



## Angelo25

sorry you guys... Pemberton screwed me up... Jay-Z and Coldplay was amazing though.. so was MSTRKRFT and NIN.. 

NYR is proud to select C/LW PAVOL DEMITRA instead of G Tim Thomas pick 201


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

angelo25 said:


> sorry you guys... Pemberton screwed me up... Jay-Z and Coldplay was amazing though.. so was MSTRKRFT and NIN..
> 
> NYR is proud to select C/LW PAVOL DEMITRA instead of G Tim Thomas pick 201





Great pick anyhow


----------



## TBLbrian

*side note:*

make sure everyone signs their "rookies" to a entry level contract with Cantwell.


----------



## TBLbrian

*Trade Annoncement:*

to



: 
pick 230
pick 251
and pick 311

to



:
pick 224
pick 258
and pick 317


----------



## Dr Pepper

Columbus confirms.


----------



## Lundell4Prez

Florida selects Karl Alzner


----------



## Angelo25

NYR Rangers are proud to select LW Martin Havlat


----------



## MartyG77

The Nashville Predators are proud to select RW Kyle Okposo.


----------



## Dr Pepper

Columbus selects Devin Setoguchi.


----------



## TBLbrian

is proud to select *Brandon Dubinsky*


----------



## Angelo25

Pittsburgh Penguins are proud to select D Dustin Byfuglien


----------



## newfieleafsfan29

the leafs pick micheal ryder


----------



## Velociraptor

angelo25 said:


> Pittsburgh Penguins are proud to select D Dustin Byfuglien




no way.

*Brendan Morrison*


----------



## Angelo25

Unstoppable said:


> no way.
> 
> *Brendan Morrison*




are you making fun of me?


----------



## Dr Pepper

Probably just surprised he was still available.


----------



## Angelo25

Modo said:


> Probably just surprised he was still available.




fair enough


----------



## agent2421

Vancouver selects *Travis Zajac*.

Smapti can change at any time since he's not here, I used his old list so he can change at any time, I also thought he would rather pick an offensive player than a defencive one so I picked Zajac from his list.


----------



## 7th Player

Habs select C MATTHEW LOMBARDI


----------



## Velociraptor

angelo25 said:


> fair enough




I was astounded that he went two picks ahead of me, great pick angelo25


----------



## Dr Pepper

After much consideration, Columbus takes left winger Dustin Penner.


----------



## agent2421

The San Jose Sharks select* Bobby Ryan* (Via-List)


----------



## agent2421

The Detroit Redwings are proud to select J*ames Sheppard* (Via-List)


----------



## agent2421

The Dallas Stars are proud to select: *Bryan Little* (Via-List)


----------



## Angelo25

Pittsburgh is proud to select C/LW Martin Hanzal


----------



## TBLbrian

*Trade!*





are extremely pleased to welcome back one of their star players, and a fan favorite *Martin St.Louis* 





to



: St.Louis, pick 318 and the 28th overall entry draft pick

to



: Kessel, pick 317 and the 12th overall entry draft pick


----------



## Dr Pepper

Columbus confirms this deal, freeing up some cap space, moving up in the entry draft, and welcoming a VERY promising young winger to our ranks! Very pleased to add Phil Kessel to our organization.

EDIT: Just noticed that the entry draft pick I acquired is actually the 12th overall, not 11th.

THE DEAL'S OFF!


----------



## TBLbrian

haha whoops, sorry. too late its confirmed  

great negotiations, i think we came to the best deal for both sides!


----------



## agent2421

So let me get this straight:

CBJ(TAM)(CBJ) (ANA)

Anaheim had the pick and traded it to Columbus who traded it to Tampa and then decides he wants his pick back again so he trades back for it.


----------



## TBLbrian

haha something like that, have fun with that chart!  keeping you on your toes agent.


----------



## Angelo25

All EDM players are available for the right price and yes Carey Price is available. Will only respond if the offer is decent. Thanks


----------



## agent2421

The Atlanta Thrashers are proud to select: *Jochen Hecht* (Via Randomizer)

The Thrashers will be given a warning and if they want to change there pick must pay a fine of $1 million.


----------



## agent2421

The Minnesota Wild are proud to select: *Zybnek Michalek* (Via-List)


----------



## agent2421

The Ottawa Senators are proud to select: *David Booth*


----------



## ESY16

The Phoenix Coyotes are extremely proud to select LW *Daniel Carcillo*. He will also serve as the fantasy team's enforcer.


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

I draft Alex Radulov and if he is already taken (which he night be) I'm taking Hal Gill


----------



## agent2421

hey Sebster you might now know but Radulov is not playing in the NHL anymore, so I'll give you Hal Gill.

This is a hockey pool, so you can't pick Radulov.


----------



## MartyG77

agent2421 said:


> hey Sebster you might now know but Radulov is not playing in the NHL anymore, so I'll give you Hal Gill.
> 
> This is a hockey pool, so you can't pick Radulov.




Not done yet for Radu.


----------



## agent2421

what do you mean not done yet for Radu, I thought he was gone to Russia already.

I guess for now I'll give you your 2nd pick Hal Gill but if Radu does happen to play in the NHL which I highly doubt I'll give him to you.


----------



## MartyG77

agent2421 said:


> what do you mean not done yet for Radu, I thought he was gone to Russia already.
> 
> I guess for now I'll give you your 2nd pick Hal Gill but if Radu does happen to play in the NHL which I highly doubt I'll give him to you.




Nashville is actually intending a pursue to KHL, he has one year remaining to his contract. He'll play it and after he's gonna just fly away.


----------



## agent2421

kk thanks for the info then, I'll give him Radulov now then and if he doesn't then Hal Gill.


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

Cory Stillman and Rostislav Klesla


----------



## MartyG77

agent2421 said:


> kk thanks for the info then, I'll give him Radulov now then and if he doesn't then Hal Gill.




He must choose now, cause with one pick he protects two players...


----------



## agent2421

Okay I guess he'll get Radulov then but if Radulov doesn't play in the NHL it will be a wasted pick.


----------



## MartyG77

Would you like Morrison like sub #2?


----------



## agent2421

I'm not sure if he wants this but I think he does, since he picked Radulov with his last pick, Chicago selects Hal Gill with this pick.


----------



## ESY16

We have a trade to announce:

To  - #259, #342 and #402

To  - #243, #358 and #418


----------



## MartyG77

ESY16 said:


> We have a trade to announce:
> 
> To  - #259, #342 and #402
> 
> To  - #243, #358 and #418




Confirm.

The Nashville Predators are really to pick a young cornerstone defenseman in Marc-Ã‰douard Vlasic.


----------



## agent2421

The Ottawa Senators are proud to welcome young star *Robert Nilsson*


----------



## Hale The Villain

The Anaheim Ducks and the Columbus Blue Jackets have once again reached a deal

To CLB: Andrew Cogliano, Kevin Bieksa, Brian Rolston, Pick 257, Pick 283

To ANA: Jason Spezza, Martin Erat, Andrej Meszaros, Pick 251, Pick 317 (haha agent) and future considerations

yay!! I get Spezza!


----------



## agent2421

haha 317 goes right back to Anaheim.

We have our first big trade


----------



## TBLbrian

what happens if Sakic retires?


----------



## Angelo25

Sensational Spezza said:


> The Anaheim Ducks and the Columbus Blue Jackets have once again reached a deal
> 
> To CLB: Andrew Cogliano, Kevin Bieksa, Brian Rolston, Pick 257, Pick 283
> 
> To ANA: Jason Spezza, Martin Erat, Andrej Meszaros, Pick 251, Pick 317 (haha agent) and future considerations





how is this deal fair? whos the clb manager? this looks fishy


----------



## agent2421

Naw it can't be fishy, I think Modo has a lot of posts (I might be wrong).

But man trading away Spezza, Erat & Mezaros is a tough deal to swallow. 

I'll say 100% Anaheim won the deal.


----------



## Hale The Villain

Haha the 317 pick gets swapped 4 times, and comes right back to me 

If Sakic retires he gets Cogliano, again 

It wasn't that bad of deal, Modo wanted to save salary and I took on like 5 million

And on another note I can only pick rookies :sob


----------



## Angelo25

Sensational Spezza said:


> Haha the 317 pick gets swapped 4 times, and comes right back to me
> 
> If Sakic retires he gets Cogliano, again




WOW.. Anaheim is the team to beat then..


----------



## Hale The Villain

angelo25 said:


> WOW.. Anaheim is the team to beat then..




Well I still got a lot of holes to fill but here is my roster

Erat - Spezza - Brown
______ - ______ - ______
______ - ______ - ______
______ - ______ - ______

Chara - Pitkanen
Meszaros - _______
_______ - _______

Leclaire
_______


----------



## TBLbrian

please put that kind of a post in the Chat thread.


----------



## agent2421

One thing though, why did he trade for Cogliano again if Cogliano was already his?

Yeah this should be in the chat thread...


----------



## Dr Pepper

Columbus confirms this massive deal, breathing easier cap-wise, while at the same time happy with the return on the players we lost.



agent2421 said:


> One thing though, why did he trade for Cogliano again if Cogliano was already his?
> 
> Yeah this should be in the chat thread...





Cogliano was only going to be property of the Blue Jackets had Sakic retired. I'm of the mindset that Joe will be back in Colorado in due time. Basically I traded him Bieksa for Sakic and possibly Cogliano, and now I've reunited all 3 on the same team, while trimming about $5 mil off payroll and maintaining this team's competitive edge. 

Rolston-Sakic-Kessel
Penner-Cogliano-Setoguchi
_____-_____-_____
_____-_____-_____

Bieksa-Liles
_____-_____
_____-_____

DiPietro
_____


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

May I pick Jussi Jokinen instead of Hal Gill?


----------



## agent2421

yes you may.


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

Ok thanks alot


----------



## Velociraptor

... I'm out of town the weekend. I'm not going to bother to send a proxy so just BPA when my turns comes near.


----------



## agent2421

I'll give you BPA by points from last season because everyone has different picks in mind since this is a keeper league so either send me a list or I'll give you best player available from points last season.


----------



## It Kills Me

Minnesota is proud to select, LW/RW Lee Stempniak out of STL.


----------



## agent2421

The Dallas Stars are proud to select: *Chuck Kobasew* and *Jack Skille* (Via-List)


----------



## agent2421

The Detroit Redwings are proud to select: *James van Riemsdyk* (Via-List)


----------



## agent2421

The San Jose Sharks are proud to select: *Cam Barker*


----------



## agent2421

The Anaheim Ducks are proud to select: *Pascal Dupuis*


----------



## 7th Player

HABS Select D KIM JOHNSSON


----------



## agent2421

The Vancouver Canucks are proud to select: *Brad Stuart* *Via-List)

Note: Smapti is away and can change is pick at any time without a fine, I went from his last to last list.


----------



## agent2421

The Boston Bruins decided to take the BPA without sending a list, with consideration from points last year and age he has been given: *Matt Cullen*

Boston should have sent a list so if this player isn't what he wanted he will get the $1 million fine to change his pick.


----------



## agent2421

The new Toronto General Manager *Sensational Spezza* has drafted *Matheiu Schneider*


----------



## agent2421

The Philadelphia Flyers are proud to select: *Chris Campoli *


----------



## Dr Pepper

Columbus selects Phillipe Boucher.


----------



## newfieleafsfan29

agent just to let you know that pick was made 4:30 NL time


----------



## TBLbrian

are proud to select youngster:*Claude Giroux*


----------



## agent2421

Newfieleafsfan I know and I'm truly sorry but whether it's 4:30 in the morning or not we're going by EST time and that's why sending lists are important. Normally I wouldn't do this if someone misses there pick 3 times but it's been really inconsistent and I think it'll be the best thing for our draft.

I'm really sorry once again.


----------



## ESY16

The Phoenix Coyotes are very proud to select winger *Tomas Holmstrom*!


----------



## agent2421

The Dallas Stars are proud to select *Steve Mason* (Via-List)


----------



## Angelo25

New York Rangers are proud to select RW Steve Bernier 






Also, side note big deal in the works between NYR and EDM, waiting for approval.


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys I'll be out until about 8-9 PM EST so please PM the GM after you.

Note to the other managers: if someone exceeds there 4 hour time limit just auto them with 3 names in the chat and etc until they get the person.

So anyways pce guys, I'll update later on tonight.


----------



## Lundell4Prez

Florida selects Patrick Berglund


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys we got a big trade.






Edmonton Receives: Scott Niedermayer, Martin Havlat, 15th round pick and 1st round prospect pick (17th overall)






New York Rangers receives: Carey Price, Petr Sykora, pick 267, and 2nd round pick (50th overall)


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

agent2421 said:


> Hey guys we got a big trade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edmonton Receives: Scott Niedermayer, Martin Havlat, 15th round pick and 1st round prospect pick (17th overall)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New York Rangers receives: Carey Price, Petr Sykora, pick 267, and 2nd round pick (50th overall)



oh, what if scott retires?


----------



## agent2421

if Scotty retires then nothing, the other guy get's one player less, he took a risk in this deal and accepted it knowing fully well what would happen if Neidermayer retires.


----------



## Angelo25

Hello. If Scott N retires, Angelo25 has gladly given me the permission to take one of his picks after the 12th round and the option to take one of his second round nhl entry draft pick. Marleau and Phanuef is also available. I want draft picks and young players. Please message me. Thank you.


----------



## NOTENOUGHJTCGOALS

Avs select Tuukka Rask


----------



## Danavan

St. Louis selects Stephen Weiss


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys forgot to post this before but we're skipping Angelo's pick. He PM'd me yesterday saying he might not be able to make the morning pick so he told me to skip him instead of having a list because he'd rather pick a player he wanted even if a couple people go before him.

So whenever Angelo comes on he can make his pick and won't get a fine.


----------



## Angelo25

Hey Agent, the eastern time is killing me since i live in vancouver but anyways..
NYR is proud to select and yes he's from Vancouver LW Mason Raymond


----------



## matt trick

Can Washington change our pick to Bryan McCabe cause Jason Blake sucks. Sorry I couldn't make my pick, I had no internet access, thanks to comcast.


----------



## Angelo25

Time to Auto 

1) David Backes 
2) John Madden
3) Sergei Samsonov


----------



## Dr Pepper

Madden.


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

Backes


----------



## ChemiseBleuHonnete

Calgary selects David Legwand


----------



## stupendousman

The Buffalo Sabres are very proud to be able to select:

*D Christian Ehrhoff*






And *LW David Perron*


----------



## ChemiseBleuHonnete

Calgary selects Sheldon Souray


----------



## agent2421

Vancouver is proud to select: David Backes (Via-List)


----------



## Angelo25

I really wanted Rask, but in return EDM is happy to select from Vancouver Canucks
*G Cory Schneider*


----------



## Danavan

st. louis proudly selects Sami Salo


----------



## NOTENOUGHJTCGOALS

Avs will select our very own TJ Hensick


----------



## agent2421

The Washington Capitals are proud to select: *Mike Modano* (Via-List)


----------



## agent2421

The Florida Panthers are proud to welcome back: *Shawn Matthias* to the organization (Via-List)


----------



## Ghost of Downie*

Sorry, for being a late, hopefully I can still make my pick.

New York is proud to select Powerplay pain in the ass Mike Knuble.


----------



## agent2421

Yeah you can still make your pick, I don't really care if your 10-20 minutes later or anything as long as it's less than an hour.


----------



## Angelo25

NYR is extremely proud to select D Daniel Girardi


----------



## agent2421

Hi everyone, just to inform you all the NHL Commissioner (Me) and the Senior Adviser (Angelo) has come to a decision to fire *Macdonald13*.

He's fired right now, so we'll skip his pick until his time is over, and if he doesn't make that pick in time he's officially fired.

I'm sorry I may be doing the wrong thing but one thing I don't like in my league is cheaters and I've thought about this decision alot and think it's right to better our league.

Some stories don't make sense and the 3 people on trial are:

Cantwell,Ivey & Macdonald13 (I don't care anymore, I'm calling u 3 out)

I understand that both Cantwell & Ivey has gone to budcamp so they sent me the list, but Cantwell said he doesn't know who Macdonald13 is yet Macdonald 13 is in his friends list. The other thing is looking at login dates:

Cantwell last logged in on the 30th (Due to trip)
Ivey last logged in on the 27th (due to trip)
Macdonald last logged in on the 28th (Due to ?????)

It could be a wrong decision but I've had questions about it before and I'm getting more and more certain about it, I don't want to say this but I think Cantwell could have more than *1* account, and I'm sorry if I'm falsely accusing him but me and Angelo both feel something fishy is going on.

So I'll still let Ivey & Cantwell keep there accounts for now, but very soon depending on the league's decision and I'll discuss it with the other managers something will have to be done, maybe cutting Ivey loose so we can be sure.

Sorry if I made the wrong decision, and extremely sorry to Macdonald if you've had nothing to do with them, but this is my decision.

Also some trades between those 3 which were committed didn't make alot of sense to me, I've called him out on it before and he got away with it but now it's making way too much sense, and I'm sorry again if I falsely accused any of you guys.


----------



## agent2421

Back on track.






The Phoenix Coyotes are proud to select: Randy Jones (Via List)







I think I'm using ESY's list for his last pick but not sure, Jones was 2nd on his list so I think he wants him, if not you can change him at any time.


----------



## agent2421

Columbus Blue Jackets are proud to select: *Brooks Orpik* & *Stevin Reinprecht*


----------



## Angelo25

Pittsburgh is proud to select D Derek Morris


----------



## Hale The Villain

The Toronto Maple Leafs select Brian Lee


----------



## Velociraptor

Jeff Finger


----------



## Black Belt Jones

Guilaume Latendresse


----------



## 7th Player

HABS elect to go with a goaltender this round and choose the best shootout goalie of last year in MATHIEU GARON


----------



## TBLbrian

are proud to select from the Carolina Hurricanes *Tuomo Ruutu*





*analysis:* We feel Tuomo is going to be a solid addition to our 2nd line, and this season he will be given the chance to replace Eric Cole on the Hurricanes. So his stats should go up, being on Eric Staal's line.


----------



## bloody_hell18

San Jose selects Jason Blake


----------



## agent2421

The Dallas Stars are proud to welcome Kevin Shattenkirk to the organization.


----------



## agent2421

The Detroit Red Wings are proud to select Ondeji Pavelec.


----------



## Angelo25

Pittsburgh is extremely proud to select D Jonathan Ericsson


----------



## Saturated Fats

The Atlanta Thrashers are thrilled to select *defenseman Trevor Daley*


----------



## It Kills Me

Minnesota is happy to take, C, Tim Connolly out of Buffalo.


----------



## agent2421

The Ottawa Senators are proud to welcome back: *Mike Comrie*


----------



## Angelo25

Nashville selects C *Jiri Hudler* via list


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

The Chicago Blackhawks pick center Sam Gagner


----------



## agent2421

Gagner has already been taken...


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

How about Jeff Halpern? SOrry Im in kinda a rush can't take the time to look


----------



## agent2421

yeah Halpern is still available.


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

Ryan Clowe and Byran Allen


----------



## ESY16

The Phoenix Coyotes are very proud to select goaltender *Jonathan Bernier*.


----------



## agent2421

The Ottawa Senators are proud to select: *Ville Koistinen*







"We feel that this kid has great potential and believes that in the future he'll become a big part of our organization."


----------



## It Kills Me

Minnesota is happy to take, LW/RW, Todd Bertuzzi out of Calgary.


----------



## Angelo25

Philadelphia via list selects LW Maxim Afinogenov


----------



## Cal Vandelay

*The Detroit Redwings Select : *
*
Scottie Upshall*


----------



## Cal Vandelay

*Dallas Stars Select :*

*Fabian Brunnstrom - ( Via - List )*


----------



## bloody_hell18

San Jose wants to shed some salary so I select Nigel Dawes from Nyr


----------



## Dr Pepper

Columbus selects Patrick Eaves.


----------



## 7th Player

Habs select D SHANE O'BRIEN


----------



## Black Belt Jones

Michael Nylander







no time to pm the next gm, can someone do that for me , thanks


----------



## agent2421

Boston selects Antti Miettinen Via List


----------



## Hale The Villain

Toronto is proud to select Olaf Kolzig


----------



## Angelo25

Piitsburgh is proud to select C/RW Tomas Fleischmann


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Trade To Annouce 

*To Detroit *






*Brian Rafaski *


*To Carolina *





*Ondrej Pavelec 
1st round draft picks in 08 & 2011*


----------



## Hale The Villain

Trade to announce

To Anaheim: Pick 353, 2nd Round Draft Pick






To Detroit: Pick 317 (Haha just to ****** with you agent)






Cantwell is up


----------



## Cal Vandelay

*With out further do .....

The Detroit Redwings are extreamly proud to select : Paul Gaustad
*


----------



## TBLbrian

Chocolate Skittles said:


> Minnesota is proud to select, LW/RW Lee Stempniak out of STL.




already picked by MIN


----------



## Cal Vandelay

TBLbrifri said:


> already picked by MIN




Damn .. k 1 sec i change it


----------



## TBLbrian

NOTENOUGHBREWER said:


> We select Joe Pavelski




already picked haha....put the name in the search before you pick


----------



## Cal Vandelay

jesus .. i did that


----------



## Hale The Villain

TBLbrifri said:


> already picked haha....put the name in the search before you pick




What do you mean by search?

EDIT: nevermind


----------



## TBLbrian

top right hand corner of the thread, it'll have a pop down screen and just type in the players name


----------



## Cal Vandelay

please tell me he wasnt picked


----------



## TBLbrian

Unstoppable said:


> *JASON POMINVILLE*




picked, all i did was type in his name in the search and this is the first thing that came up...


----------



## agent2421

rofl, type ctrl f to find the name.

and Pominville was picked a very very very very very very very very very very very long time ago


----------



## Cal Vandelay

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo this is not happening ..

i did and nothing appeared


----------



## TBLbrian

make sure you spell it correct, i kept having to re search because of that, i suck at spelling lol


----------



## Cal Vandelay

ok i think i got a guy who hasnt been picked


----------



## TBLbrian

are pleased to select from the Chicago Blackhawks powerforward *Andrew Ladd*





analysis: Ladd fills out our second line on the left side, he is on a great team in Chicago and with Dubinsky and Rutuu we feel we have a very strong 2nd line for years to come.


----------



## agent2421

The Nashville Predators are proud to select *Roman Hamrlik* & *Jason Williams* as the newest members of our organization.


----------



## Angelo25

NYR is proud to select W Daniel Paille


----------



## TBLbrian

Florida will either be given *Gilbert Brule*, they can change their pick for a fine of $1 million




Downie Did It is up, his time is from 8:30-12:30


----------



## Ghost of Downie*

New York selects San Jose defenseman Rob Blake.

Now to find out a way to fit his salary.


----------



## TBLbrian

so washington has from 9 pm- 1 am


----------



## NOTENOUGHJTCGOALS

I'll take Jiri Tlusty.


----------



## matt trick

I received no pm with regards to my last selection. I will make my pick shortly. It should be noted that I have received pms from Knives and CRDragon, so my system is not having a problem. 

Pick coming shortly.

After assessing the situation we have decided to keep Fedetenko.


----------



## TBLbrian

*Trade Announcement:*

to




: pick 350, pick 371, pick 431, and 28 entry draft pick



to



: pick 344, pick 377, pick 437, and 23th entry draft pick


----------



## Hale The Villain

The Edmonton Oilers select forward Eric Perrin


----------



## agent2421

nevermind...


----------



## Smapti7

The *Vancouver Canucks* are proud to select *Rostislav Olesz*








Because of my extended vacation, The *Vancouver Canucks *would like to welcome the following players to the organization:

*Nick Schultz*





*Loui Eriksson*





*Travis Zajac*





*Brad Stuart*





*David Backes*




​


----------



## ChemiseBleuHonnete

why I've been auto'ed??? It wasn't even my turn.


----------



## agent2421

what are you talking about franchise? I Pm'd you and it was your turn.


----------



## ChemiseBleuHonnete

agent2421 said:


> what are you talking about franchise? I Pm'd you and it was your turn.




yeah, but why was vancouver pick was made like 1 hour ago?


anyways the pick is fine lol


----------



## stupendousman

With their first selection, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select *G Jimmy Howard*






Second pick coming shortly...


----------



## agent2421

lol oh, I made the pick a long time ago (nevermind post) and then he said he was back and didn't need the list anymore (previous one) so I deleted that post and it turned out that Smapti wanted the same player I gave him, he just thought someone else was left.


----------



## stupendousman

And with their second selection, the Sabres pick *C Torrey Mitchell*


----------



## ChemiseBleuHonnete

Calgary selects Brian Boyle


----------



## Angelo25

NJ via consensus selects LW Taylor Pyatt.. 

If you want to change your pick you will be fined. The amount of money will be determined by agent2421. EDM's interim gm has been pmd.


----------



## Danavan

St. Louis will take a fine to change the last pick (Daniua Zubrus) to RW Niklas Hagman


----------



## agent2421

New Jersey's General Manager *Black Belt Jones* has been fired for inconsistency.


----------



## Hale The Villain

The Edmonton Oilers are proud to select Petri Kontiola


----------



## Danavan

st. louis is proud to select LW Kieth Tkachuk


----------



## NOTENOUGHJTCGOALS

Avs take Benoit Pouliot


----------



## matt trick

NOTENOUGHBREWER said:


> Avs take Benoit Pouliot




damnit. One more pick lol. 

Washington selects Janne Pesonen from the Pitt penguins.


----------



## Ghost of Downie*

The Islanders select yet another division player in John Madden.


----------



## agent2421

The Florida Panthers are proud to select *Michael Frolik* (Via-List)


----------



## Angelo25

NYR is pleased to select C Victor Kozlov


----------



## MartyG77

are proud to select a young checking center in Kyle Brodziak.


----------



## ESY16

Marc-Andre Bergeron


----------



## Hale The Villain

The Anaheim Ducks are amazed to see this guy still on the board and select Patric Hornqvist of the Nashville Predators


----------



## TBLbrian

are pleased to select from the Ottawa Senators forward *Chris Neil*





Tampa Bay would also like to announce:*Chris Neil as the Tampa Bay Lightning's Enforcer*


----------



## Angelo25

Pittsburgh Penguins select C David Bolland


----------



## Saw Jiris Tlusty

The Leafs select D Anton Stralman


----------



## matt trick

Off to Chicago for the weekend. Please draft the highest scoring forward under 5 million for any picks Washington makes. A list would be like 40 players long and I don't have time, so I am cool with autos.


----------



## Velociraptor

Colby Armstrong


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys, I'll actually just skip New Jersey as the team is Available and I'm trying to contact someone who can take the team. He'll PM me sooner or later and can make his pick then.


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

agent2421 said:


> Hey guys, I'll actually just skip New Jersey as the team is Available and I'm trying to contact someone who can take the team. He'll PM me sooner or later and can make his pick then.



well, i can take the pick now for him if it meant the draft can move on a little bit faster


----------



## agent2421

Sure Kesler pick away. I offered the team to Downie Did It for now, but if he refuses you can take the team if you want.


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

Adrian Aucoin for New Jersey


----------



## 7th Player

HABS select D KURTIS FOSTER


----------



## Hale The Villain

The Anaheim Ducks select Eric Belanger


----------



## agent2421

The San Jose Sharks are proud to select Derick Brassard (Via-List)


----------



## Saw Jiris Tlusty

Wasn't Brassard taken by Colorado with the 156th pick?


----------



## Dr Pepper

Certainly looks like it.


----------



## agent2421

heh I guess I didn't see that for some reason, did the search and everything, I'll look at the list again and put the next player.


----------



## agent2421

okay his 2nd on the list was Thomas Hickey


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

agent2421 said:


> okay his 2nd on the list was Thomas Hickey



I am curious for picks like Hickey or Schinder, are we really going to play for that long and wait for them to develop?


----------



## MartyG77

Kesler Kills Kommies said:


> I am curious for picks like Hickey or Schinder, are we really going to play for that long and wait for them to develop?




We hope!


----------



## agent2421

> I am curious for picks like Hickey or Schinder, are we really going to play for that long and wait for them to develop?




Well we could certainly try, the biggest thing is the draft, after this the only thing that we have to worry that's time consuming is the entry drafts.

So I think if people want we can run this for a few years, I know for me personally it'll be lot less work to later on compared to right now.


----------



## Hale The Villain

The Anaheim Ducks are proud to select Nick Foligno


----------



## agent2421

Sensational Spezza said:


> The Anaheim Ducks are proud to select Nick Foligno




 Why must you always go after the people I want


----------



## Hale The Villain

I am an *OTTAWA FAN*, I will always pick my players 

And I would have picked Foligno with my 1st Round Pick if I knew that great picture was there


----------



## Wild 4 Hockey

Ill pick prospect Keith Yandle from Phx


----------



## It Kills Me

Minnesota Wild are happy to take D, Stephane Robidas out of Dallas.


----------



## 7th Player

Chocolate Skittles said:


> Minnesota Wild are happy to take D, Stephane Robidas out of Dallas.




nice, i was torn between him and foster


----------



## agent2421

The Ottawa Senators are proud to select Curtis Glencross


----------



## MartyG77

The Nashville Predators are proud to select Kris Russell.


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

The Chicago Blackhawks select young goaltender Jaroslav Halak.



<-<-<-<-<-


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

Alexander burrows and Samuel Pahlsson


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

Chicago selects George Laraque. 

Note: He shall be Chicago's enforcer.


----------



## ESY16

Tyler Arnason


----------



## agent2421

The Ottawa Senators are proud to welcome *David Clarkson* as the enforcer for our team.


----------



## It Kills Me

The Minnesota Wild are happy to take, D, Christoph Schubert out of Ottawa.


----------



## Wild 4 Hockey

Philly chooses Clarke MacArthur


----------



## Cal Vandelay

*The Detroit Redwings Select : 

Jared Boll ( Enforcer )*


----------



## Ivey71

Sorry i missed my last pick i was out of town and couldnt send a list ..

Anyway ...

*Dallas Selects : Dan Fritsche* 

& *Vernon Fiddler* is Avilable .. i will take any roster player for him.


----------



## agent2421

Fedotenko is already taken by washington.


----------



## Dr Pepper

No, no, he said Ruslan "Fedontenko", the Kazakh phenom prospect signed earlier this week by Columbus.


----------



## agent2421

The San Jose Sharks are proud to select *Danius Zubrus* (Via List)


----------



## agent2421

The Anaheim Ducks are proud to select Mikael Samuelsson (Via List)






I could have done this a long time ago but was expecting to see a post from Ivey, I had his list out and everything lol.


----------



## 7th Player

HABS select W RAFFI TORRES


----------



## McRobbiezyg

New Jersey selects Doug Weight

Edit: pmed Unstoppable


----------



## Velociraptor

*Andreas Lilja D DET*



Tavares PM'ed


----------



## agent2421

The Toronto Maple Leafs are proud to select *Kevin Porter* Via List


----------



## Angelo25

Pittsburgh is extremely happy to see that *RW Jere Lehtinen* is still available. 

Pittsburgh welcomes him to the orginazation and has promised to play him with C Joe Thornton.


----------



## TBLbrian

In continuing with our group of young defenceman, We are pleased to select from the Buffalo Sabers youngster *Andrej Sekera* and we hope that him, Letang and Ranger will give us a very young underrated 2 way defensive core.


----------



## Dr Pepper

Columbus selects winger Enver Lisin.


----------



## agent2421

Nashville is proud to select *Petr Prucha* & *Vyacheslav Kozlov*


----------



## Angelo25

NYR is proud to select *D Jaroslav Spacek *


----------



## agent2421

Florida selects *peter harrold* (via-list)


----------



## Dr Pepper

Very flattering picture!


----------



## TBLbrian

Agent always puts up the best pictures, i always try to find ones where my players look cool haha. later on i think im going to switch to goofy ones too.


----------



## agent2421

he must have had fun doing that!

thanks TBL


----------



## ChemiseBleuHonnete

agent2421 said:


> Florida selects *peter harrold* (via-list)




great pick, the guy can't even skate!


----------



## agent2421

franchise player said:


> great pick, the guy can't even skate!







you nailed it!!! quote of the week I would say...


----------



## agent2421

Nashville has changed there last pick of Kozlov to *Cody Mcleod* to be there enforcer. He had a list so he has permission to change without a fee.


----------



## Danavan

St. Louis is proud to select, C/LW Brett McLean


----------



## Hale The Villain

The Edmonton Oilers select Brian Elliott


----------



## McRobbiezyg

New Jersey selects Peter Buuuuuuuuudaaaaaaajjj


----------



## ChemiseBleuHonnete

Calgary selects Alex Goligoski


----------



## stupendousman

The Buffalo Sabres select their enforcer *LW Riley Cote*






In addition, the Sabres would like to select *RW Oscar Moller*


----------



## ChemiseBleuHonnete

Calgary selects Mikael Backlund


----------



## Smapti7

The *Vancouver Canucks* are pleased to select RW *Teddy Purcell*


----------



## TBLbrian

ah! good pick, i was crossing my fingers he would drop to the tampa spot.


----------



## Hale The Villain

The Edmonton Oilers are pleased to select Eric Fehr of the Washington Capitals






Hopefully he can stay healthy


----------



## Danavan

St. Louis selects Zachery Stortini and set him as our enforcer


----------



## NOTENOUGHJTCGOALS

avs will select one of their own jordan leopold


----------



## matt trick

Washington selects Aaron Voros (enforcer)


----------



## agent2421

The New York Islanders General Manager (Downie Did It) would like to welcome Al Montoya to the organization


----------



## agent2421

The Florida Panthers are proud to select: *Cody Fransen*


----------



## Angelo25

NYR pick actually belongs to Montreal


----------



## 7th Player

HABS select D Tim GLEASON, sorry for the delay, i didnt know it was my pick


----------



## Dr Pepper

It's been over 7 hours....


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

alright, i give you time to make your pick

EDIT: ok, i give you enough time and since you have pm me to pick my players, i now select Lukas Krajieck and Jannik Hansen


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

Knowing how much a dummy I am this player is already taken.

Ryan Sutter good. I sure hope so cus I double checked the list.


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

everyone makes mistake, so thats fine.


----------



## MartyG77

sebster03 said:


> Knowing how much a dummy I am this player is already taken.
> 
> Ryan Sutter good. I sure hope so cus I double checked the list.





Already took. It is Ryan Suter.


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

MartyG77 said:


> Already took. It is Ryan Suter.



lol, i experienced that before too. I thought the players is available but agent spell it differently so it didnt show up on the search menu in firefox. In fact he has to pm me two times to change my player.


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

Kesler Kills Kommies said:


> lol, i experienced that before too. I thought the players is available but agent spell it differently so it didnt show up on the search menu in firefox.




Search menu now that's something I could use!

I am taking Hal Gill with my next pick


----------



## TBLbrian

already picked

when that guy was deciding between Radulov and him....


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

and dont forget to pick two players


----------



## MartyG77

Radu still the guy choice's, because it was decided it was a non-sense to protect 2 players with the same pick.

[Edit] Gill is still available.


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

Umm that's odd since I drafted Radulov as well.


If I can't get Gill i'll take Trevor Daley out of Dallas


Either way I got to go so if they both arent available try to get a defenseman for my pick


----------



## Angelo25

sebster03 said:


> Umm that's odd since I drafted Radulov as well.
> 
> 
> If I can't get Gill i'll take Trevor Daley out of Dallas
> 
> 
> Either way I got to go so if they both arent available try to get a defenseman for my pick




daley is already picked dude.. can you please just pick someone that hasnt been already picked..


----------



## MartyG77

BPA available for






Kyle Wellwood


----------



## agent2421

Ottawa Selects Maxime Talbot (Via-List)


----------



## agent2421

Philly selects Daniel Winnik (Via-List)


----------



## agent2421

The San Jose Sharks are proud to select *Adam Burish* (Via-List) They would also like to enlist *Burish* as there enforcer...


----------



## 7th Player

agent2421 said:


> The San Jose Sharks are proud to select *Shane O'Brien* (Via-List) They would also like to enlist O'Brien as there enforcer...




already have him, pick again


----------



## TBLbrian

ASSAF HABS AWISS said:


> Habs select D SHANE O'BRIEN




already picked.....


----------



## Hale The Villain

The Anaheim Ducks are pleased to select Jordin Tootoo form the Nashville Predators, and we would like to enlist him as our enforcer


----------



## Angelo25

NYR selects *D Brian Pothier *


----------



## agent2421

^^^

Amazing pick btw, I thought I could wait another round to get him since he's injured for till January atleast but he won't be disappointing when he gets back to good health.


----------



## Angelo25

agent2421 said:


> ^^^
> 
> Amazing pick btw, I thought I could wait another round to get him since he's injured for till January atleast but he won't be disappointing when he gets back to good health.




ahah adammit hes injured.. aww ****.. too late to change the pick?


----------



## agent2421

well to me you can change the pick as long as it's in your timeslot, everyone has done it, same thing if you sent a list but want to change it.


----------



## Angelo25

Pittsburgh Penguins are proud to select a familiar face in *W Mark Recchi*.


----------



## TBLbrian

With our next selection The Tampa Bay Lightning are pleased to select from the New York Islanders, youngster *Blake Comeau*









Analysis: We feel with Comeau we add more youth to our team, and with Claude Giroux we feel the two of them are the future of our team and a very bright future.


----------



## Dr Pepper

Columbus selects Raitis Ivanans to be their enforcer.


----------



## agent2421

Nashville is proud to select *Sami Lepisto*


----------



## Angelo25

PICK 441 belongs to *EDMONTON* not NYR


----------



## Dr Pepper

Tampa and I have also exchanged entry draft picks in the first round (28th for 12th)


----------



## agent2421

k thanks for telling me guys, I try to keep most of them updated but I miss a few.

I'll be changing the entry draft picks later on, I haven't changed most of them yet.


----------



## agent2421

The Edmonton Oilers are proud to select: Jarkko Ruutu







Also, The Price is Right... the last 2 picks you have missed, you haven't even made a pick in the draft yet and if this happens one more time you will be fired right away.


----------



## Lundell4Prez

Florida selects Stephen Weiss


----------



## Angelo25

weiss was picked 266.. pick again


----------



## Lundell4Prez

whoops I'll take dave bolland, I don't think he was taken...


----------



## TBLbrian

angelo25 said:


> Pittsburgh Penguins select C David Bolland




taken


----------



## Angelo25

Matthias4Prez said:


> whoops I'll take dave bolland, I don't think he was taken...




he was taken by me.. pick again


----------



## Lundell4Prez

Whoops another mistake. I'm using my iPhone, ville leino?


----------



## Angelo25

Matthias4Prez said:


> Whoops another mistake. I'm using my iPhone, ville leino?




good pick


----------



## Lundell4Prez

k phew! LOL, it's tough I've been out of town using iPhone. I'll me home tomorrow finally.


----------



## Ghost of Downie*

Boston selects Steve Downie.

The Islanders select Ryan Parent.


----------



## matt trick

Mike Grier


----------



## agent2421

I'll let it slide by this time, you were only an hour late but atleast you made the pick.


----------



## Danavan

st. louis selects james wisniewski


----------



## Dr Pepper

Danavan said:


> st. louis selects james wisniewski




Might want to rethink that, I think Wisniewski's going to be out for quite some time.


----------



## bloody_hell18

I think he's out until January or something.... ugh I would've picked him long ago if it wasn't for that... Also isn't it Colorado's pick?


----------



## Cal Vandelay

*Trade To Announce *






*The Detroit Redwings Aquire :

Scott Gomez 
Conditonal 1st round enry draft pick in 2011 if Patrick O'Sullivan Resigns *












*San Jose Aquires :

Pat O'Sullivan
Chris Thorburn*


----------



## bloody_hell18

cantwell7 said:


> *Trade To Announce *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Detroit Redwings Aquire :
> 
> Scott Gomez
> Conditonal 1st round enry draft pick in 2011 if Patrick O'Sullivan Resigns *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Jose Aquires :
> 
> Pat O'Sullivan
> Chris Thorburn




Confirmed!


I believe O'Sullivan has alot of youth and skill to bring to our team. We loved Gomez and he would've been a huge part of our team but due to salary reasons we had to see him go. 

We would like to welcome O'Sullivan & Thorburn as a part of our organization now and wish Gomez serves well in Detroit.


----------



## bloody_hell18

The San Jose Sharks also finds it appropriate to announce the signings of:

Kyle Turris - 3 Year entry level deal worth 1.775 including bonuses






Thomas Hickey Hickey - 3 year enrty level worth .650 bonuses


----------



## Cal Vandelay

cantwell7 said:


> *Trade To Announce *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Detroit Redwings Aquire :
> 
> Scott Gomez
> Conditonal 1st round enry draft pick in 2011 if Patrick O'Sullivan Resigns *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *San Jose Aquires :
> 
> Pat O'Sullivan
> Chris Thorburn*





*The Detroit Redwings are extreamly proud to bring in such a offencive talent that we feel will help us for many years.

We also like to say that we are finished with trades and will wait out the rest of the draft to see how the team shapes up*


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

cantwell7 said:


> *The Detroit Redwings are extreamly proud to bring in such a offencive talent that we feel will help us for many years.
> 
> We also like to say that we are finished with trades and will wait out the rest of the draft to see how the team shapes up*




Good idea. That's what I was thinking but I might have to move some players sooner. Thinking of moving them during the entry draft.


----------



## Hale The Villain

The Edmonton Oilers are proud to select defenseman Jakub Kindl


----------



## Cal Vandelay

*Calgary Flames Select :

Ryan O' Byrne ( Via - List )*


----------



## agent2421

The Buffalo Sabres select Ian Laperriere & Anders Eriksson. (Warning given)


----------



## stupendousman

The Buffalo Sabres would like to change the Anders Eriksson pick to *C Brandon Sutter*


----------



## ChemiseBleuHonnete

Calgary drafts George Parros


----------



## agent2421

There is a trade between Vancouver & Chicago.

Chicago Receives: pick 453 
Vancouver Receives: Pick 479 and pick 540 

Chicago your on the clock!


----------



## Smapti7

confirmed


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

confirmed


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

I will draft Angelo Esposito. Wierd that he wasn't drafted yet :S


----------



## agent2421

stupendousman said:


> The Buffalo Sabres would like to change the Anders Eriksson pick to *C Brandon Sutter*





You may change your pick without a fine, I explained it to you and I will to the others as well. Since he's last he has to make 2 picks in a total time of 8 hours. The first pick he missed, but the 2nd pick he was here on time, so there won't be any fine given.


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys, I'd like to use Angelo's idea as well for trading.

*Limit to two trades per team per round.*

Instead of one, I did 2, but what we had before was ridiculous with Jeffrey trading again and again so let's try to follow this.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

agent2421 said:


> Hey guys, I'd like to use Angelo's idea as well for trading.
> 
> *Limit to two trades per team per round.*
> 
> Instead of one, I did 2, but what we had before was ridiculous with Jeffrey trading again and again so let's try to follow this.





*I dont like that idea at all !!!

Jeffery was a guy who was trigger happy and made trades for the sake of making them ...

Theres noone here that is like that .. i dont think there should be a rule like that put in ..!*


----------



## agent2421

Okay well there should be a limit, I mena how many trades do we usually see anyways in a round by the same user maybe 2 at the most. I don't mind, even 3 trades by the same user in a round is alot and usually doesn't happen so I don't see how it'll make a difference. We just need a limit so something like that doesn't happen again.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

agent2421 said:


> Okay well there should be a limit, I mena how many trades do we usually see anyways in a round by the same user maybe 2 at the most. I don't mind, even 3 trades by the same user in a round is alot and usually doesn't happen so I don't see how it'll make a difference. We just need a limit so something like that doesn't happen again.




Yah but your putting restrictions on Gm's when there is no need ... if you feel there is someone pulling something like jeffery step in and stop at that time ..

Too many rules turns GM's away sometimes


----------



## agent2421

Okay, rule is gone then, to me it doesnt really matter anyways


----------



## Cal Vandelay

agent2421 said:


> Okay, rule is gone then, to me it doesnt really matter anyways




ok , it really doesnt matter to me ether .. i was just saying how those things sometimes turn people away..


----------



## Cal Vandelay

_1 Month until Training Camp _


----------



## Angelo25

cantwell7 said:


> ok , it really doesnt matter to me ether .. i was just saying how those things sometimes turn people away..




i could see why it would turn people away but i think the big reason why no one is signing up is because they necessarily don't like the teams that are available. It's not really about trades. I mean if i gave up NYR and you gave up DET right now, I know for a fact that someone will take those teams in a heart beat.


----------



## agent2421

Yep your right about that, the main reason people aren't joining is because it's too late in the draft and the team's that are left aren't appealing to them.

I've asked a few people from other drafts if they'd like to join and the first thing they asked are the teams left and then said no thanks.

Oh well, we only have about 3 teams that need to be replaced so in time we'll get them as well.


----------



## agent2421

In Case Danavan doesn't make his pick:

Michal Handzus
Stephane Veilleux
Mike York

ugh today has been awfully slow...


----------



## TBLbrian

york


----------



## Angelo25

agent2421 said:


> In Case Danavan doesn't make his pick:
> 
> Michal Handzus
> Stephane Veilleux
> Mike York
> 
> ugh today has been awfully slow...




handzus


----------



## Danavan

because i was over my 6 hours, i will take the auto pick of Veilleux


----------



## Hale The Villain

Sorry for the late pick, I was at my hockey camp

The Edmonton Oilers are proud to select forward Peter Regin


----------



## Ghost of Downie*

agent2421 said:


> In Case Danavan doesn't make his pick:
> 
> Michal Handzus
> Stephane Veilleux
> Mike York
> 
> ugh today has been awfully slow...




Oh come on, to give someone Mike York is ridiculously strong punishment for missing a pick...


----------



## agent2421

haha I just go to nhl stats and find the first 3 players not picked to put in, but yea harsh punishment, I mean who wants him?


St.Louis, Colorado, Washington ... pick up the pace already, whenever we get to this point of the draft it goes slow....


----------



## matt trick

MArcel Goc.


----------



## Ghost of Downie*

The Islanders select former first-rounder Steve Eminger.


----------



## Lundell4Prez

Florida selecs Bob Sanguinetti


----------



## MartyG77

Matthias4Prez said:


> Florida selecs Bob Sanguinetti




I hate you!!


----------



## Angelo25

Nyr selects C Tomas Kopecky


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Has the carolina gm ever make a pick on here lol


----------



## TBLbrian

Nope, it's been 3 picks and if he doesn't make it today he is fired... why oh why must people join if there never even going to participate 

This is agent2421 btw


----------



## agent2421

I gave the Price is right 3 chances to make picks, in all 3 he failed, he is officially fired.

Carolina has an open slot, if anyone wants to run it as there 2nd team please PM me.


----------



## agent2421

The Nashville Predators are proud to select *Nicklas Bergfors* (Via-List)


----------



## Dr Pepper

Columbus is pleased to welcome *Chris Clark* to the team.


----------



## Hale The Villain

The Anaheim Ducks are pleased to be able to select defenseman *Niklas Hjalmarsson*


----------



## Dr Pepper

Carolina selects Kyle Calder.


----------



## Angelo25

Pittsburgh is proud to select *C Robert Lang *


----------



## Cal Vandelay

TBLbrifri said:


> *TRADE ANNOUNCEMENT:*
> 
> 
> 
> to PHI: M.St.Louis, pick 490, 551, and 3rd overall entry draft pick
> 
> 
> 
> to
> 
> 
> 
> : V.Filppula, pick 474, 547, and 7th overall entry draft pick
> 
> 
> We are very sad to see a fan favorite in Martin St.Louis traded, but i feel that this is a move that will help us in the future as well as with salary. Tampa may not have as strong as a top line but we will move Zetterberg to the center spot and hope that Filuppula has a solid year!





wow .. nice deal , very fair for both teams IMO


----------



## Wild 4 Hockey

Nevermind.... Negotiating new deal...


----------



## TBLbrian

OK! after much talking between teams, The Flyers and Lightning have come to a deal.


to PHI: M.St.Louis, pick 490, 551, 581



to



: V.Filppula, pick 474, 547, 564 and the Flyers 2nd round entry draft pick


----------



## Wild 4 Hockey

Deal Confirmed Again Finally...


Likewise we are sad to see Valtteri Filppula leave however I find it necessary to make this move to get into the playoffs.


----------



## TBLbrian

Toronto has been given Hurricanes prospect *Drayson Bowman*


----------



## agent2421

The New Jersey Devils are proud to select: *Logan Couture* (via-list)


----------



## 7th Player

After much consideration, HABS select C MICHAL HANDZUS


----------



## TBLbrian

Tampa Bay is proud to select from the Nahville Predators young goalie *Pekka Rinne*





Analysis: We feel that Rinne has a great oppourtunity to be a 1b goalie in Nahville, he has a bright future and we hope one day soon can become a starter in this leauge.


----------



## bloody_hell18

The San Jose Sharks select:* Denis Grebeshkov*


----------



## Ivey71

*Dallas Selects : Jeff Tambellini*


----------



## Cal Vandelay

*The Detroit Redwings Are Pleased to Select : Kyle Chipchura*


----------



## agent2421

Tootoo has been taken as well..

you should try using ctrl f to find them and press both up and down to see if there taken or not.


----------



## agent2421

Tampa Bay your on the clock.


----------



## TBLbrian

sorry i was in class...





*The Lightning* are proud to welcome back young Defenceman *Alex Picard*




analysis: Kinda like in real life, We are going with a young defence, that will grow together and we feel will be one of the best 2 way defence's for the price tag in this league. We feel we could have gotten him a little later in the draft, but he has showed capability of playing a top 4 role in his short time in Tampa.....plus i really like him


----------



## Ghost of Downie*

The Bruins select Mark Eaton.


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

Atlanta picks Defensemen Jeff Schultz


----------



## It Kills Me

Minnesota is pleased to bring in, Henrik Tallinder. 

And can I change my Schaefer pick?


----------



## agent2421

Oh okay Sebster is on, you can keep Atlanta I guess... sorry bout that Chocolate Skittles..

Yep you told me you were going away and it was my fault not to give you someone in the young theme so yes you can.

Also you won't get fined for it.


----------



## agent2421

The ottawa Senators are proud to select: Ryan Callahan 









Also sorry for the confusion, I asked Chocolate Skittles to take over the team because his pick is right after however since Sebster posted Jeff Schultz first he'll be on Atlanta.


----------



## It Kills Me

Nvm, I'll keep Schaefer. That guy just took Tambellini, lol. I should refresh more often. 

It wasn't a bad pick, I just think I'm going to have salary problmes.


----------



## agent2421

Okay 

Wow it went pretty fast today....

Now we're probably going to have to wait an hour or so for the next pick since ESY hasn't been on since yesterday around 4:00 PM. 

Oh well good run while it lasted...


----------



## It Kills Me

After much confusion and stuff, between who's Cole and Penner the Minnesota Wild and Montreal Canadiens are happy to come to terms on a deal. 

To Minnesota 
LW -- ERIK COLE -- $4M
D -- MIKE KOMISAREK -- $1.7M
MTL -- 18th Round Selection

To Montreal
LW -- ALEX TANGUAY -- $5.25M
MIN -- 17th Round Selection
MIN -- 19th Round Selection


----------



## 7th Player

*TRADE TO ANNOUNCE!!!!

*​
The MONTREAL CANADIENS ACQUIRE 

ALEX TANGUAY along with THE 17TH & 19TH ROUND PICKS 

FROM THE MINNISOTA WILD WHO GET

ERIK COLE, MIKE KOMISAREK & THE 18TH ROUND PICK


----------



## agent2421

wow totally unexpected trade, I'll post it in the chat tread so we can discuss it.


----------



## ESY16

Mikhail Grabovski


----------



## Smapti7

The *Vancouver Canucks *select *Jay McClement*







The *Vancouver Canucks *would also like to welcome *Shaone Morrison*





​


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

Kristian Huselius and something else
really? sorry for that.


----------



## agent2421

Think again, Huselius is taken


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

ah, screw it, i am using another computer. BRB


----------



## agent2421

aha np.


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

Matt Cooke and Matt Pettinger


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

Chicago selects Maxim Lapierre


----------



## ESY16

Ryan Carter


----------



## agent2421

The Ottawa Senators are proud to select *Rene Bourque*


----------



## agent2421

Wrong thread Jeff Year... but if your interested in joining there's still some teams available.


----------



## 7th Player

HABS select D NATHAN PAETSCH


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

i can once again take over keenan to take over carolina.


----------



## Wild 4 Hockey

After much thought Philly probably has to rebuild to reach the playoffs in a certain number of years so we select Rob Schremp


----------



## agent2421

Dallas Selects Zach Hamill


----------



## bloody_hell18

I'm surprised he hasn't been taken yet but San Jose selects Derek Armstrong!


----------



## agent2421

Philly selects Jeff Petry.

I'm back, I'll update later though.


----------



## 7th Player

HABS select C W DARREN HELM


----------



## agent2421

New Jersey selects Steve Ott


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

Atlanta will poick Josh Gorges


----------



## Angelo25

Pittsburgh selects D Mark Stuart


----------



## Ghost of Downie*

Boston selects Marty Reasoner.


----------



## Dr Pepper

Columbus selects Matt Greene.


----------



## MartyG77

The Nashville Predators are proud to welcome back LW Antti Pihlstrom.






[Edit] BTW, I own pick #560.


----------



## Dr Pepper

Petteri Nokelainen for Carolina.


----------



## Angelo25

NYR keeps getting richer and takes a chance on LW Fredrik Modin


----------



## agent2421

New York Islanders are up!


----------



## Ghost of Downie*

Islanders select Arron Asham and designate him as our enforcer.


----------



## agent2421

The Anaheim Ducks are proud to select Jiri Novotny (Via-List) *The Ducks requested me before time to make his time shorter as he was at hockey camp and I waited 2 hours before going to the next person. He told me what was up beforehand so there won't be any fine or penalty which is why Anaheim was "in the system"


----------



## matt trick

I can't keep up anymore, I am out. Thanks for running a solid game though agent2421.


----------



## agent2421

I understand matt, thanks for joining and it'll be hard to replace a GM like you. 

Guys we have another team available! People need to start joining...


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

give me a second team? Thanks


----------



## agent2421

Sure Kesler, you've always been reliable in this draft.

Note: Your up...


Also if any of you know people, friends or anything who'd be interested in doing this please tell them to join, as long as there's no unfair trades and stuff between you 2 it'll be great.... 

4 Teams available!


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

Rob Niedermayer


----------



## NOTENOUGHJTCGOALS

Avs pick poster boy for good looks in the NHL Eric Brewer


----------



## agent2421

Sure Matthias, I saw you come on and I thought it might be a problem like that, so yeah I'll let you pick who you want.


----------



## Lundell4Prez

thanks id like to take per ledin then


----------



## Smapti7

The *Vancouver Canucks *select *Chris Mason*


----------



## ChemiseBleuHonnete

Calgary selects Riley Nash


----------



## TheNudge

*wondering*

just wondering, 

is washinton available cause i wouldn t mine takin over the team..


----------



## Dr Pepper

fedro91 said:


> just wondering,
> 
> is washinton available cause i wouldn t mine takin over the team..




Are you sure the roster's to your liking?


----------



## MartyG77

fedro91 said:


> just wondering,
> 
> is washinton available cause i wouldn t mine takin over the team..




Personnaly, I'll say *no*.

Why? We're looking for GM who aren't afraid of taking risk and who can handle a team with some judgement. Suggesting to restart the draft was a risk, I agree... A *big *risk! But in this risk there's a serious lack of * judgement*...

I didn't mean to be rude, but this is the only way I can explain myself in english on that subject and that makes me feel enough convincing in trying to make my point.


----------



## agent2421

MartyG77 said:


> Personnaly, I'll say *no*.
> 
> Why? We're looking for GM who aren't afraid of taking risk and who can handle a team with some judgement. Suggesting to restart the draft was a risk, I agree... A *big *risk! But in this risk there's a serious lack of * judgement*...
> 
> I didn't mean to be rude, but this is the only way I can explain myself in english on that subject and that makes me feel enough convincing in trying to make my point.




That is extremely rude... and I agree 100%. 

The minute you said you didn't want to because of the team it told me that you weren't meant for this draft. I think there might be a few people coming however, I contacted someone on hfboards, he thinks we have a forum but I'll send him the link over here. He told me he is interested and he's been in 4 keeper leagues and can bring maybe 2 others from his old keeper leage.

Sorry Fedro but I can't allow you in.


----------



## agent2421

Also sorry guys we couldn't do much today, I told ya'll yesterday I'll be out all day so I guess it didn't run to much. Oh well hopefully tomorrow it will be back on pace!

All picks will be updated tomorrow, I'm off right now, bye everyone.


----------



## agent2421

Edmonton selects *Gregory Campbell* (Via-List)


----------



## stupendousman

I'm going to roll the dice on this one.

The Buffalo Sabres select *C Peter Forsberg*






We'd also like to add a prospect to our defensive depths in *D Taylor Chorney*


----------



## ChemiseBleuHonnete

Calgary drafts Ben Maxwell


----------



## Smapti7

The *Vancouver Canucks *select *Blake Wheeler*






​


----------



## NOTENOUGHJTCGOALS

Avs select Lars Eller


----------



## agent2421

The New York Islanders are proud to select: *Glen Metropolit* (Via-List)


----------



## Lundell4Prez

Florida selects Andrew Hutchinson, D, TB


----------



## Angelo25

is proud to select *D Ruslan Salei*


----------



## MartyG77

The Nashville Predators are proud to select goaltender Leland Irving.


----------



## Dr Pepper

Columbus selects Tobias Stephan.






Carolina selects Wade Belak as enforcer.


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

Gary Roberts


----------



## Angelo25

Pittsburgh Penguins are proud to select RW Michael Grabner


----------



## McRobbiezyg

New Jersey takes Ivan Vishnevskiy


----------



## agent2421

The Tampa Bay Lightning are proud to select *David Jones* (Via-List)


----------



## MarkSeif

Mmmm Franks and Beans


----------



## agent2421

The San Jose Sharks are proud to select: *Andrew Ference* (Via-List)


----------



## agent2421

MarkSeif said:


> Mmmm Franks and Beans




I'm guessing wrong thread?


----------



## Angelo25

MarkSeif said:


> Mmmm Franks and Beans




haha i love theres something about mary


----------



## agent2421

angelo25 said:


> haha i love theres something about mary




I'm confused... am I missing something?


----------



## It Kills Me

Minnesota takes, with Montreal's pick, C, Kamil Kreps out of Florida.


----------



## McRobbiezyg

Toronto picks Troy Brouwer


----------



## Wild 4 Hockey

I'll take Ryan Shannon of Vancouver. Philly btw...


----------



## It Kills Me

Minnesota is happy to take, G, Erik Ersberg out of Los Angeles.


----------



## agent2421

The Ottawa Senators are proud to select *Barrett Jackman*


----------



## Smapti7

The *Vancouver Canucks *select *Ty Wishart*






​


----------



## agent2421

Kesler Kills Kommies please post in this thread for now.

Kesler post your first pick in this thread and the 2nd in the one I just created, thanks.


----------



## agent2421

The Boston Bruins are proud to select *Radek Martinek*

Downie can change anytime if he wants to, this will just be the auto pick.


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

anyone want to give me an advice on fourth line center? i plan to take Ryan Johnson but then he is taken. Oh well, i take Cory Sarich first.


----------



## agent2421

Well most of these guys are old but they might be useful for your team.

Bobby Holik
Radek Bonk
Randy Robiaille
Mike Sillinger
Dean McAmmond


----------



## agent2421

Atlanta is proud to select Mike York (Via List)


----------



## agent2421

St.Louis is proud to select *Dean McAmmond*.

*The owner who takes the Blues can change the pick if they wish*


----------

